# ***Knockout Nape and Edges in 2010 Challenge***



## panamoni (Oct 7, 2009)

***ETA: Length Checks!!  To keep us all motivated, we'll do length checks throughout the year!!***  
1st - January 1st (starting pic)
2nd - March 15th-30th
3rd - June 15th-June 30th
4th - September 15th - September 30th
5th - December 15th - December 31st (FINAL)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi Ladies,

Who's with me to have a healthy nape and flowing edges by December 2010?!? 
The *GOAL* of this challenge will be to 
1) *grow your nape and/or edges to the same length as the rest of your hair* and to 
2) *thicken the hair in the nape and edge areas*. 


*Challenge Rules*

1. *Nourish*: 
- Apply your choice of products (Castor Oil, Conditioner, BeeMine, Mega-tek/OCT) to your problem area nightly.

2. *Stimulate*:
- Massage your scalp on the nape/edge area for 5, 10, or 15min. per night. Optional: Apply essential oils (peppermint, lavender, rosemary, thyme, cedar, etc.).

3. *Protect*:
A. Wear a silk/satin scarf, tie the knot away from the problem area and rotate nightly, or switch to a bonnet, if you wear a scarf at night. 
B. Wear your hair up, cover cloths and winter scarves and hats with silk/satin scarves when you wear turtle necks, wool tops, and winter gear. 
C. Cornrow your nape when you wear your hair down, your edges at night, and both when you wear a protective style such as weaves or wigs. 

4. *Style Wisely*:
A. Limit direct heat and chemicals to your nape and/or edges (stretch relaxers, no “catching edges” with blow dryers and flat irons). Use hooded dryers or air dry, and make the most of your moisturizing and smoothing products. 
B. Alternate the side you wrap your hair to daily; instead of wrapping, use pin curls. 
C. Alternate the side you wear your part on daily or weekly. 


*Terms*
- This challenge runs through December 31, 2010.
- You must check in daily or weekly to hold yourself accountable and discuss challenges and progress.
- You must post starting and ending pics.


*Commitment Statement*: (cut and paste)
“I will apply __(product)___ to my __(problem area)____ and massage my scalp for ____(# of minutes)____ nightly. I will ____(protect)_____ my nape/edges and will _______(style wisely)_______.”


*Inspirations*
Starronda, Neith, Irresistible, MD Lady, Renewmetoo , Kami11213 and so many others (feel free to let me know others who should be added)!!


----------



## panamoni (Oct 7, 2009)

*Participants*
Panamoni
GirlTalk
Scotchbonnet
Cherepikr
Barbie83
MochaWisdom
Nymane
Hairbrat Dani
CherieMarie
Cici22
Ladysaraii
Ajacks
Tayflea
Jaded Faerie
Tressajalen
Reyna21
Kandigyrl
Rosa Praeclara
TickledPinkies09
Prisangela
Anna9764
MsCocoFace
Soude
keysha1983
bamachic08
drea53
epiphany braids
blacksapphire
mohair
Pretty1008
taz007
coco_diva4
Smiley79
Mel1804
SistaSista
AsianAfricanPrincess
BSweet
purplepeace79
djkforeal
aegis
alshepp635
JessCNU
quasimodi
Adaoba2012
prettykinks
wish4length
lizzyb168
djkforeal
Mz.Shug
Ashleescheveux
amwcah
Bluetopia
shae101s
dimechiq
Diam0ndiva
stellagirl76
lawyer2be371
wheezy807
SherylsTresses
sophia_reed
Demi 1974
lamaria211
carlana25
AMAKA127
pureebony
TressObsessed
Salsarisma
pringe
Tif392002
Kiki82
determineddiva
SimplyBlessed
Lisaaa Bonet
locabouthair
IntheMix08
Jen-Lise
Bnster
MsSharee06
hair4romheaven
Bmack
sonia1965
kroeskop
Zedster
Quty_Bug


----------



## panamoni (Oct 7, 2009)

OK, here's what I committ to:
I will apply JBCO and MT (alternating) to my nape and massage my scalp for 10 minutes nightly. I will put my hair up when I wear damaging fabric and put a silk scarf around my wool scarves and under my winter hats to protect my nape and will alternate my parts and use pin curls.

ETA:  I'll post starting pics in a week and a half when I get my next relaxer.


----------



## GirlTalk (Oct 7, 2009)

Please add me to this challenge.
JBCO & massaging nightly for 5 minutes


----------



## scotchbonnet (Oct 7, 2009)

I am on this challenge! I decided to do this anyway - (see my fotki) - so I may as well join to help keep mi on the train. '

I will apply Megatek every night. massage for 5 mins. Sleep with silk scarf and cap. I will style wisely.


----------



## cherepikr (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm in!!!!
I'll be using JBCO and massaging for 5 minutes.


----------



## panamoni (Oct 7, 2009)

Great -- I've added you ladies...
I see you're only massaging for 5min..  Tempting..guess I'll have to remember to do it when I'm watching tv and watch the clock.  

Has anyone ever used a massaging tool (scritcher sp?)?


----------



## Barbie83 (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm in!

I will apply a homemade mix of jojoba/coconut oil, peppermint oil, and rosemary oil to my edges (actually all over my scalp) the night before I wash/cowash (sundays and wednesdays) and massage for 10-20 minutes, then leave in overnight. I will not wear tight ponytails and I will switch the position of my buns daily. I will also continue avoiding heat and stretching relaxers 12-15 weeks.

I'll post starting pics tonight!

ETA: I might go ahead and add MegaTek on top of my oil mix. Might as well use it up


----------



## PeopleTalkDaily (Oct 7, 2009)

*Commitment Statement*:
“I will apply __MEGA TEK/CASTOR OIL___ to my __EDGES____ and massage my scalp for __5 MIN____ nightly. I will __WEAR SILKS SCARES ON my edges and will rollerset and allow to airdray_.”


http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/yankgal_photos/EDGES10093.jpg

http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/yankgal_photos/EDGES1009.jpg


----------



## nymane (Oct 7, 2009)

Commitment Statement:
“I will apply __Darcy's Botanicals Coconut Lemongrass Creme___ to my __Nape & Edges_ and massage my scalp for __5 mins_ nightly. I will _wear a satin/silk scarf to protect_ my nape/edges and will_wear low manipulation styles__.”

I will post pics Oct 16th


----------



## collegeDoll (Oct 7, 2009)

delete****


----------



## CherieMarie (Oct 7, 2009)

I will apply castor oil to my nape/edges and massage my scalp for at least 5 minutes nightly. I will wear a silk/satin scarf to protect my nape/edges and will wear low manipulation styles.

Here is a starting pic.....yes its pretty bad and it has been this way since march...no growth at all.


----------



## panamoni (Oct 8, 2009)

So, how did you guys do on the first night?  I almost forgot to massage, so I got out of bed at 1am, and tried to do it while reading a book to make the time pass by.  I just used Mega-tek last night.


----------



## GirlTalk (Oct 8, 2009)

I will post my starter pics this week-end! I will start massaging my hair tonight...too dang sleepy last night!!!


----------



## Barbie83 (Oct 8, 2009)

rubbed black & bossie natural scalp oil (spiked with a few drops of peppermint oil) into my temples last night and massaged for 5 minutes. Felt soooo good, the tingle was amazing!

I'm rocking a loose twistout bun today, no more tight ponies for me 

I love babying my edges! This challenge was a great idea


----------



## jaded_faerie (Oct 8, 2009)

“I will apply castor oil/mtg/or hair growth pomade to my edges and massage my scalp for 5 minutes twice a day. I will sleep on a satin pillow case and will wear styles with the least amount of tension on my edges.


----------



## panamoni (Oct 8, 2009)

Barbie83 said:


> rubbed black & bossie natural scalp oil (spiked with a few drops of peppermint oil) into my temples last night and massaged for 5 minutes. Felt soooo good, the tingle was amazing!
> 
> I'm rocking a loose twistout bun today, no more tight ponies for me
> 
> I love babying my edges! This challenge was a great idea


 
As soon as I get my retouch next week, I'm going to work on practicing making loose buns look:I will have stretched for 26 weeks, so the chemicals are limited) and the Southern Tease.


----------



## DarkandLovely (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm in!!! 
I will apply castor oil/ mega tek/essential oil misture to my nape/edges +/-massage my scalp for 5 mins nightly. I will protect my nape/edges and will style wisely.


----------



## pisceschica (Oct 8, 2009)

I am not in this challenge. But for massage I would recommend wahl massager with attachments. 

http://www.amazon.com/2-Speed-ALL-B...ef=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1255050487&sr=8-4

I use this every night for about 5-10 minutes while I am watching tv. Usually I put MTG on my scalp and then dr. miracles on my nape front hairline. I don't have an issue with either but thickness would be nice. Plus I saw the miracle it did for one woman I saw who had very little edges for her they have filled in nicely. I had not seen her in a while so it was a nice shock and I asked her what she used.


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 8, 2009)

“I will apply *Castor Oil and Emu Oil* to my *edges and nape* and massage my scalp for  *at least 5 * nightly. I will *take care to protect* my nape/edges and will *use loose buns and wigs*


Incidently, I have a wahl and I guess now I have another use for it


----------



## GirlTalk (Oct 8, 2009)

I massaged my hair tonight IC Pure Tea Instant Oil Moisturizer mixed with black castor oil on my edges & nape.


----------



## panamoni (Oct 9, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago I found some Keihls Scalp Massage oil that I had purchased years ago in the backseat of my car -- so, I used that to masage my nape and temples last night for 10min, while reading a book again.  

I think the collars to the blazers that I wear have had a big impact on my nape not retaining length (as well as winter scarves).  So, I'm bunning.


----------



## Barbie83 (Oct 10, 2009)

starting pic:







Oh my! You never realize its so bad until u see it up front in yo face! 

Definitely committing to this challenge. 

*Runs for the Black n Bossie and Peppermint Oil*


----------



## cici22 (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm in 

Commitment Statement: 
“I will apply *Bee Mine* to my *nape and edges* and massage my scalp for *5 minutes* nightly. I will use a *satin pillowcase and moisturize* my nape/edges daily and will *wear low manipulation styles*.”

I'll post pics sometime next week.


----------



## andromeda (Oct 10, 2009)

Count me in! 

“I will apply castor oil to my napes and edges and massage my scalp for at least 5 minutes nightly. I will moisturize and wear a silk scarf/bonnet for my nape/edges and will wear low-manipulation/protective styles.”As part of this challenge and my holistic health, I will try to take in at least 70 g of protein every day.

Here are my starting pics:
Nape
View attachment 44674
Edges (don't mind the half wig I was in a rush, maybe I'll re-take them)
View attachment 44670
View attachment 44672


----------



## kandigyrl (Oct 10, 2009)

I will join in.

“I will apply MT/OCT and/or Jbco to my nape and edges and massage my scalp for 5 minutes nightly. I will wear silk/satin scarves or bonnets to protect my nape/edges and will style wisely.”


----------



## tressajalen (Oct 10, 2009)

I want in!  I will apply __oil___ to my __edges____ and massage my scalp for ____5 min____ nightly. I will ____wear a satin scarf at night to protect____ my nape/edges and will _______not apply heat to my edges_____.”


----------



## panamoni (Oct 10, 2009)

I will add you ladies on Monday when I'm not on my phone.  

I used Megatek last night to massage my nape while reading.  Tonight I think I'll use JBCO since I had a protien treatment earlier.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 11, 2009)

I am in too BUT with one added rule:  I will make sure my diet includes sufficient protein, b vitamins and silica. This is important because BACK IN THE DAY when my diet included these nutrients I had NO problems with growing out nape.  In fact it was super long.  In recent years however I have had no success and ongoing broken nape in spite of doing everything OP noted.  I have been really paying attention to protein for two months and my nape hair no longer breaks at the slightest touch. I just started this week with b vitamins (Brewer's Yeast) and silica to further strengthen hair and maximize growth.

So ladies, pay attention to your diet!!!!


----------



## ajacks (Oct 11, 2009)

I would like to join.   I seriously need to improve these areas.

Commitment Statement: 
“I will apply *OCT and oils (not yet determined)* to *my edges and nape *and massage my scalp for *10 minutes* nightly. I will *moisturize, braid(Mook's method), use a satin scarf *for my nape/edges and will *continue to wear sew-ins and other protective/low-manipulation styles*.”

Pictures to follow.


----------



## tressajalen (Oct 11, 2009)

Question: Is it important to oil and massage at night?   Just wondering if it works better that way or if I could do it in the morning.  After looking at my edges I probably should be asking if I can oil at night and in the morining!   I also want to add that I will not apply relaxer to my temple area that is practically bald.  Here is my starting pic...


----------



## panamoni (Oct 12, 2009)

pisceschica said:


> I am not in this challenge. But for massage I would recommend wahl massager with attachments.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/2-Speed-ALL-B...ef=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1255050487&sr=8-4
> 
> I use this every night for about 5-10 minutes while I am watching tv. Usually I put MTG on my scalp and then dr. miracles on my nape front hairline. I don't have an issue with either but thickness would be nice. Plus I saw the miracle it did for one woman I saw who had very little edges for her they have filled in nicely. I had not seen her in a while so it was a nice shock and I asked her what she used.


 

Not sure how I missed this message, but thanks for the tips!


----------



## panamoni (Oct 12, 2009)

Reyna21 said:


> I am in too BUT with one added rule: I will make sure my diet includes sufficient protein, b vitamins and silica. This is important because BACK IN THE DAY when my diet included these nutrients I had NO problems with growing out nape. In fact it was super long. In recent years however I have had no success and ongoing broken nape in spite of doing everything OP noted. I have been really paying attention to protein for two months and my nape hair no longer breaks at the slightest touch. I just started this week with b vitamins (Brewer's Yeast) and silica to further strengthen hair and maximize growth.
> 
> So ladies, pay attention to your diet!!!!


 
You are right about the diet.  I made sure I had eggs this morning, and am vigilent about having my morning shake.  My nails are growing out of control (I think my hair too, but the shrinkage is serious).


----------



## panamoni (Oct 12, 2009)

tressajalen said:


> Question: Is it important to oil and massage at night? Just wondering if it works better that way or if I could do it in the morning. After looking at my edges I probably should be asking if I can oil at night and in the morining!  I also want to add that I will not apply relaxer to my temple area that is practically bald. Here is my starting pic...


 
You know, I really have never heard/read that night massaging is better than morning.  It's probably just most convenient for people.  Morning only or both morning and night would likely work just as well.  I think the stimulation is what's most important.  

I was thinking about not applying relaxer to my nape either -- I think I'm just going to have my stylist apply the relaxer to that area last instead of first.  HHG!!


----------



## andromeda (Oct 12, 2009)

Reyna21 said:


> I am in too BUT with one added rule:  I will make sure my diet includes sufficient protein, b vitamins and silica. This is important because BACK IN THE DAY when my diet included these nutrients I had NO problems with growing out nape.  In fact it was super long.  In recent years however I have had no success and ongoing broken nape in spite of doing everything OP noted.  I have been really paying attention to protein for two months and my nape hair no longer breaks at the slightest touch. I just started this week with b vitamins (Brewer's Yeast) and silica to further strengthen hair and maximize growth.
> 
> So ladies, pay attention to your diet!!!!


  I was really up on my protein but I've been slacking for the past month and have noticed that my nails are definitely growing slower (and probably my hair, too).  As part of this challenge and my holistic health, I will try to take in at least 70 g of protein every day.

Here are my starting pics:
Nape

Edges (don't mind the half wig I was in a rush, maybe I'll re-take them)


----------



## panamoni (Oct 12, 2009)

rosa praeclara said:


> I was really up on my protein but I've been slacking for the past month and have noticed that my nails are definitely growing slower (and probably my hair, too). As part of this challenge and my holistic health, I will try to take in at least 70 g of protein every day.
> 
> Here are my starting pics:
> Nape
> ...


 
Is that a curly wig?


----------



## BonBon (Oct 12, 2009)

I haven't even read the terms yet, all I saw was "nape".

Sign me up pls


----------



## Barbie83 (Oct 12, 2009)

peppermint oil + rosemary oil =  delicious tingle


----------



## Prisangela (Oct 12, 2009)

Please ADD me, my edges need help!

I will apply MegaTek to my Edges and massage my scalp for 5 mins nightly. I will wear a satin scarf to protect my edges and will use less heat & low manipulation.


I will post pics by december, I just installed a full weave.


----------



## Soude (Oct 12, 2009)

Can people who don't consider themselves to have problem nape/edges but want to commit to maintaining them join the challenge?


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 13, 2009)

Yea to those incorporating protein into their diet!  Don't forget lots of water to help your body deal with the protein and be careful not to overload since it will put too much stress on the digestive organs.  Also, take b vitamins to really maximize growth and if you can find a way to stomach it, organic blackstrap molasses to keep or bring back color to you hair. (plus it helps soften stool and keep you regular)  

I have tried every method/product under the sun to bring back my tresses.  Changing my diet however is making my hair stronger, even the old hair somehow is benefitting.  I can touch my nape hair now without it disintegrating.  Unfortunately my starting pic from August got erased, but I took one this month.  There has been significant growth. I still have a long way to go so it will still kind of be like a starting pic.

REMEMBER:  No hair products in the world will help brittle damaged hair and/or slow growing hair if you are not eating the nutrients necessary to properly form the hair in the follicles and nourish hair as it grows.  Just my 2 cents from my experience and research.


----------



## Anna9764 (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm in! I will oil nighty with castor oil...promise


----------



## panamoni (Oct 13, 2009)

Barbie83 said:


> peppermint oil + rosemary oil =  delicious tingle


 
How much of each do you use?  Do you mix it with anything else?  The peppermint oils I've seen come in very small bottles.


----------



## panamoni (Oct 13, 2009)

Soude said:


> Can people who don't consider themselves to have problem nape/edges but want to commit to maintaining them join the challenge?


 
Of course.  This challenge would provide great preventive measures with regard to the nape and edges to ensure they remain thick and healthy.  Should I sign you up??  What are you going to do to make sure you're maintaining?


----------



## panamoni (Oct 13, 2009)

Reyna21 said:


> Yea to those incorporating protein into their diet! Don't forget lots of water to help your body deal with the protein and be careful not to overload since it will put too much stress on the digestive organs. Also, take b vitamins to really maximize growth and if you can find a way to stomach it, organic blackstrap molasses to keep or bring back color to you hair. (plus it helps soften stool and keep you regular)
> 
> I have tried every method/product under the sun to bring back my tresses. Changing my diet however is making my hair stronger, even the old hair somehow is benefitting. I can touch my nape hair now without it disintegrating. Unfortunately my starting pic from August got erased, but I took one this month. There has been significant growth. I still have a long way to go so it will still kind of be like a starting pic.
> 
> REMEMBER: No hair products in the world will help brittle damaged hair and/or slow growing hair if you are not eating the nutrients necessary to properly form the hair in the follicles and nourish hair as it grows. Just my 2 cents from my experience and research.


 
You're right about the diet.  I've been letting mine slip lately, and I think having a healthy diet contributed to the growth I've had over the past few months.  I have to get back on the wagon. 

Don't forget to post that pic.  I'm going to post mine after my relaxer this weekend.


----------



## mscocoface (Oct 13, 2009)

I have certain areas around my hairline where I wear my glasses and sunglasses and the temples.  Still working on those so yeah, I will do this also.  I need to take pictures.  This is going to be interesting.  I don't have thinning anymore they have thickened up I just have short hairs in these places now.  

Will be back shortly with pics.


----------



## panamoni (Oct 14, 2009)

A couple of tips for a healthy nape and healthy edges: 
- Make sure your nails are manicured or filed so you don't snag when massaging
- Use silk/satin scarves to tie around the perimeter of your hair instead of headbands with combs or harsh materials


----------



## panamoni (Oct 15, 2009)

Too lazy to massage last night.  Tonight, I'll double it up and massage for 20 min (while reading a book or watching tv).


----------



## andromeda (Oct 19, 2009)

I've been alternating between massaging and stritching.  I need to get more satin pillowcases (only have 1 currently) bc my nape is still rubbing against my pillow even with my bonnet/scarf on.  Come to think of it, I do have very long napes, might need to cut them...



panamoni said:


> Is that a curly wig?


  It's Outre Quick Weave Polly.  Here's a pic of it.





Here's the official pic but as you can see, it has actually has much more "hang" than pictured here.


----------



## Soude (Oct 19, 2009)

I didn't forget!

I will apply OLIVE OIL to my NAPE AND EDGES and massage my scalp for 5 MINUTES nightly. I will CORNROW AND COVER my nape/edges and will ALTERNATE MY PARTS.”


----------



## panamoni (Oct 20, 2009)

Cut your nape?  Wouldn't the satin pillowcase be better?



rosa praeclara said:


> I've been alternating between massaging and stritching. I need to get more satin pillowcases (only have 1 currently) bc my nape is still rubbing against my pillow even with my bonnet/scarf on. Come to think of it, I do have very long napes, might need to cut them...
> 
> 
> It's Outre Quick Weave Polly. Here's a pic of it.
> ...


----------



## keysha1983 (Oct 20, 2009)

Add me! I will use castor oil nightly!


----------



## bamachic08 (Oct 23, 2009)

I will apply regenetress to my nape and edges and massage my scalp for 10 nightly. I will always tie a scarf around my nape/edges and will protective style with a wig.”


----------



## Natirelle (Oct 23, 2009)

My first LHCF challenge

“I will apply MN, and wildgrowth light oil to my edges and massage my scalp for 5-10 mins nightly. I will gentle handle my nape/edges and will use low manipulation style for the rest of 2010. "


:sweet:


----------



## epiphany braids (Oct 25, 2009)

This sounds FUN!! Count me in!!!

*Commitment Statement*: 
“I will apply MN and castor oil to my edges and nape and massage my scalp for 5 min nightly. I will use a silk bonnet to protect my nape/edges and will use braids as a protective style.”

I know this may raise some eyebrows but I will be putting braids in my haair. I have taken into DEEP consideration on how braids on yor edges can cause them to fall out if not done right!!! 
This is y I have done *extensive  *  research on ways to protect and nurish your edges and nape while having braids!!

I look forward to keeping everyone in the challenge posted and growing some edges!!! I am new to LHC so I will have to figure out how to post my starting pic's!!!

hhg everyone!!!


----------



## blacksapphire (Oct 25, 2009)

My first challenge too

I will apply a mixture of oils (peppermint, coconut and rosemary) to my edges, nape and scalp daily and massage for 10mins nightly. I will use a silk scarf to protect my edges, (I might get a bonnet too)


----------



## blacksapphire (Oct 25, 2009)

I'll most likely put up my starting pic this weekend...when I figure out how...


----------



## mscocoface (Oct 25, 2009)

I think I am going to go the ayurvedic route.  I am doing the moisture technique in the am and the evening.

I am going to make a tea of some of my powders to use in this area, put it in a small spray bottle and then use that to moisten my hair.  I need determine which powders to make the tea from and then add some oil to that to keep it from getting mold or spoiling.

Will have this figured out by end of the week.  I am doing twists right now and the front ones look very anorexic but the base of them are thicker. NOW the hard part....retaining that thickness and getting some length with that thickness.


----------



## mohair (Oct 25, 2009)

I want in..  I haven't decided if I will use MTG or Castor Oil.  Maybe I will alternate.  I will message the nape for 5 mins daily.


----------



## panamoni (Oct 26, 2009)

keysha1983 said:


> Add me! I will use castor oil nightly!


 


bamachic08 said:


> I will apply regenetress to my nape and edges and massage my scalp for 10 nightly. I will always tie a scarf around my nape/edges and will protective style with a wig.”


 


mohair said:


> I want in.. I haven't decided if I will use MTG or Castor Oil. Maybe I will alternate. I will message the nape for 5 mins daily.


 
I've added you guys. Looking forward to the journey together! 



mscocoface said:


> I think I am going to go the ayurvedic route. I am doing the moisture technique in the am and the evening.
> 
> I am going to make a tea of some of my powders to use in this area, put it in a small spray bottle and then use that to moisten my hair. I need determine which powders to make the tea from and then add some oil to that to keep it from getting mold or spoiling.
> 
> Will have this figured out by end of the week. I am doing twists right now and the front ones look very anorexic but the base of them are thicker. NOW the hard part....retaining that thickness and getting some length with that thickness.


 
I'm looking forward to your updates , because I may eventually want to try the ayurvedic method (way down the line). 




drea53 said:


> My first LHCF challenge
> 
> “I will apply MN, and wildgrowth light oil to my edges and massage my scalp for 5-10 mins nightly. I will gentle handle my nape/edges and will use low manipulation style for the rest of 2010. "
> 
> :sweet:


 


epiphany braids said:


> This sounds FUN!! Count me in!!!
> 
> *Commitment Statement*:
> “I will apply MN and castor oil to my edges and nape and massage my scalp for 5 min nightly. I will use a silk bonnet to protect my nape/edges and will use braids as a protective style.”
> ...


 


blacksapphire said:


> My first challenge too
> 
> I will apply a mixture of oils (peppermint, coconut and rosemary) to my edges, nape and scalp daily and massage for 10mins nightly. I will use a silk scarf to protect my edges, (I might get a bonnet too)


 

Welcome to LHCF and your first challenge . Don't forget to post your updates along the way. 


Speaking of updates, I finally took the starting pics, but I'm in computer limbo currently so won't be able to post them for a little while. I took a small hiatus from massaging my nape because it seemed "untouchable" after my retouch -- not sore, just thin. So, I put castor oil on it almost every night. It's ready for me to start massaging again. By the way, I had the relaxer applied last during my last relaxer, which I think was helpful and will make sure to do going forward.


----------



## Barbie83 (Oct 26, 2009)

panamoni said:


> How much of each do you use?  Do you mix it with anything else?  The peppermint oils I've seen come in very small bottles.



yes, with essential oils you MUST use a carrier oil (I guess I should have added that). I squeeze 3-5 drops of each into about a teaspoon of my Black & Bossie Hair & Scalp Oil. But u could use any oil you like; coconut, olive, or jojoba....etc....


----------



## almondjoi85 (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm going to participate but not officially join because I can't commit to checking in so frequently.


----------



## Pretty1008 (Oct 28, 2009)

*I AM SOOOO IN THIS, I HAVE BEEN WAITING 4 THIS!!! PLEASE ADD ME IN!!!* 


Commitment Statement: (cut and paste)
“I will apply *avocado/peppermint/black castor oil(s)* to my *nape & edges* and massage my scalp for *5 mins (each)* nightly. I will *continue to protect my nape/edges* and will continue *bunning (with baggies) & flexirod setting*.”


----------



## panamoni (Oct 28, 2009)

So, what hairstyles are you ladies wearing?  

I'm in a bun this week.  I'd like to try out my new rollersetting dvd this weekend, but something tells me I'm still going to be in a bun.  They are really growing on me.  

I've also been wearing silk scarves around my neck a lot (when I wear clothes that match).  I hope to build my arsenal of colors.


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 28, 2009)

Is anyone wearing wigs?  I've been french braiding under my wigs for low manipulation, but I dont want to cause damage to my edges and nape either


----------



## taz007 (Oct 28, 2009)

I would like to participate as well.  I will post but I cannot guarantee that I can check in so often.

I am going to to try JBCO on my nape.

Great thread!


----------



## epiphany braids (Oct 29, 2009)

Can anyone share with me where I can order a hair measuring t shirt like the one in the above pi?


----------



## panamoni (Oct 30, 2009)

epiphany braids said:


> Can anyone share with me where I can order a hair measuring t shirt like the one in the above pi?


 

I got my length check shirt from here: http://maneandchic.spreadshirt.com/


----------



## panamoni (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm sitting here at work masaging my nape while reading LHCF threads!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Nov 4, 2009)

I will apply castor oil and water to my nape and temples and massage my scalp for 5minutes nightly. I will cornrow my nape/edges and will wear wigs.”


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 4, 2009)

COUNT ME IN BIG TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

“I will apply megatek/bee mine/JBCO (either one; i have them all) to my *edges *and massage my scalp for 5 minutes nightly. I will leave out and/or be easy onmy edges when I do my half wigs, weaves, braids and other protective styling and I will be very gentle and treat my edges with all the TLC in the world and most of all I will be patient.”

Bring it on Edges!!!!!  I'm ready for ya'!


----------



## Meli-Melo (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm in!

I will apply castor oil and EVOO to my nape and edges and massage my scalp for 10 minutes nightly. I will protect my nape/edges and will cornrow my hair under a wig.

I will be adding my pics later!


----------



## SistaSista (Nov 4, 2009)

I would like to join as well.  

I will apply castor oil to my edges and nape and massage my scalp for 5 minutes nightly. I will wear a bonnet nightly to protect my nape/edges and will wear protectiive styles.


----------



## AsianAfricanPrincess (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey Panamoni,

Please add me to this challenge, as well!  I believe I'll be committing to the Castor Oil (and my trusty Rogaine) as these have really served me well in the past and I'd like to keep up with them!  

I'll also do a 5mn scalp massage each evening along my edges  and I'll leave those edges alone when I'm wearing my braids or twists.  And I'll continue to do really loose twists along the hairline and avoid stressing my hairline when I wear my headscarves at night.  I'll also commit to tying my head up each and every night.


EDIT:  Oops, my commitments statement!  (Pics to come)

“I will apply castor oil  to my nape and massage my scalp for 5-10 mn nightly. I will wear a bonnet to protect my nape/edges and will wear fat twists and other protective styles”


----------



## AsianAfricanPrincess (Nov 4, 2009)

panamoni said:


> 2. *Stimulate*:
> - Massage your scalp on the nape/edge area for 5, 10, or 15min. per night. Optional: Apply essential oils (*peppermint*, lavender, rosemary, thyme, cedar, etc.).




I'm not sure if I'm remembering this correctly; but doesn't peppermint prohibit blood flow to the hair follicles and thereby inhibit hair growth?  If I remember correctly, peppermint is a vasoconstrictor; the tingling sensation that we feel when we come in contact with peppermint is due to its vasoconstrictor properties, e.g. constricting the blood vessels.  

If this is indeed the case, then applying peppermint oil to the scalp will definitely accomplish the opposite of what we ladies are looking to do on LHCF.  Can someone let us know if this is the case?


----------



## BSweet (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm in..i'm recovering from major breakage..and the edges and nape are the most damaged parts...funny i actually starting doing this same exact thing this week and now there is a thread..

i have been applying an oil mix nightly on my edges and nape and every other day to the rest of my hair..i also add MN every other day to my oil mix for my nape and edges: 

JBCO, coconut oil, sweet almond oil, tea tree oil, and two drops of alter ego cren...i hope the mix is working..way too early to tell

i also massage

i either use braid spray or ntm silk touch on my new growth and seal the hair w/ ors carrot oil

then i braid my nape and tie down my hair.. making sure the knot is on the side of my head..


----------



## AsianAfricanPrincess (Nov 5, 2009)

**BUMP**
**BUMP**


----------



## panamoni (Nov 5, 2009)

AsianAfricanPrincess said:


> I'm not sure if I'm remembering this correctly; but doesn't peppermint prohibit blood flow to the hair follicles and thereby inhibit hair growth? If I remember correctly, peppermint is a vasoconstrictor; the tingling sensation that we feel when we come in contact with peppermint is due to its vasoconstrictor properties, e.g. constricting the blood vessels.
> 
> If this is indeed the case, then applying peppermint oil to the scalp will definitely accomplish the opposite of what we ladies are looking to do on LHCF. Can someone let us know if this is the case?


 
Hi AisianAfricanPrincess,   
I've never heard this before about peppermint oil.  Thanks for bringing the concern to our attention.  I'm off to do some research...

Organic Facts - Health Benefits of Peppermint Oil
*Hair Care:* Peppermint oil is very useful for hair care as it gives a cooling effect to the head, and removes dandruff and lice.

How to Give Yourself a Scalp Massage
Use peppermint oil or rosemary oil if you are experiencing hair loss. 

Benefits of Peppermint Oil for Hair
Lots of info...

Essential Oils for the Scalp
**Now this one does discuss the harmful effects of peppermint oil on the skin if it's not diluted with a base carrier oil.  

^^ maybe this is what you were referring to?  I'd really like to know more about any harmful effects you may be aware of.  We don't want to do anything counterproductive.  

Thanks again. 

Panamoni


----------



## purplepeace79 (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm down!!

“I will apply Castor Oil mink oil to my edgesand massage my scalp for 5-10 minutes nightly. I will sleep in a bonnet every night and will use ZERO heat, ZERO color, protective styling, and not braid too tight."

I have some thinning edges due to heredity and tension from pulling my hair back a lot.  I'm going to work on not pulling it and not using a harsh brush on the edges. I really dont like the thinning

Here is an example of it:







You can see to the far right that the edges thin out, esp above the ear. Blech


----------



## djkforeal (Nov 5, 2009)

I would also like to get in on this challenge, but I don't know if I will be able to comply with all of the challenge specifics. I will be applying profectiv temple and nape balm and massaging it whenever I get access to my edges, which will be about twice a week because my current protective style is a lace wig and I glue it to a band aid! I do not let any glue or tape touch my hair! I will be paying extra special attention in these areas because I suffer from a case of alopecia and I need to get committed to sticking to a regimine and see if there is any hope for my edges! I will wear a silk scarf or bonnett to bed and I will also get some JBCO to add to my massage therapy. I can check in at least weekly, but I will definitely stay posted. I will post some pics, but I would like to send the OP a pm with a pic that I don't really want to share right away. I currently have my hair cornrowed with loose braids around the edges, I washed my hair and did the aphogee 2 min recon. then giovanni smooth as silk moisture conditioner. I added my giovanni vitamin leave in spray and coconut oil to my hair, then braided. I then applied my synthetic lace front, but I am saving so I can buy an indian remy full stretchable lace wig. I will be putting more lace wig protective styling information on my blog at http://www.lacefora.com , I am also selling lace wigs and I can get very good prices for LHCF ladies.


----------



## AsianAfricanPrincess (Nov 5, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Essential Oils for the Scalp
> **Now this one does discuss the harmful effects of peppermint oil on the skin if it's not diluted with a base carrier oil.
> 
> ^^ maybe this is what you were referring to?  I'd really like to know more about any harmful effects you may be aware of.  We don't want to do anything counterproductive.
> ...




Hey Panamoni    I googled "peppermint" and "vasoconstrictor" and a bunch of stuff came up about it narrowing the blood vessels.  I used to place peppermint oil on my hairline to stimulate growth, but after a fellow LHCF member brought the vasoconstrictive properties of peppermint to my attention, I stopped using it.  I think they recommend peppermint for massage for oxgenation?  But I don't use it because it narrows the blood vessels (which is supposed to in turn inhibit growth).  

I now use Rosemary.    I hope that's helpful...


----------



## panamoni (Nov 6, 2009)

AsianAfricanPrincess said:


> Hey Panamoni  I googled "peppermint" and "vasoconstrictor" and a bunch of stuff came up about it narrowing the blood vessels. I used to place peppermint oil on my hairline to stimulate growth, but after a fellow LHCF member brought the vasoconstrictive properties of peppermint to my attention, I stopped using it. I think they recommend peppermint for massage for oxgenation? But I don't use it because it narrows the blood vessels (which is supposed to in turn inhibit growth).
> 
> I now use Rosemary.  I hope that's helpful...


 
Thanks again.  I googled peppermint and vasoconstrictor and, still found lots of info discussing stimulation but that it causes irritation if used in high concentrations.  However, when googling vasoconstictor by itself, I did see that it means to tighten the blood vessels, etc.  So, this is informative and I appreciate you bringing it to our attention.  

Anyone who considers/uses peppermint oil, please be aware of the potential problems it may cause and be sure to research how to use it safely/if there's truly a way to do so.  

I haven't purchased it yet, but I was planning to -- I love the scent of peppermint (and pretty much do not like any of the other essential oils), but hair health is most important.  So, I'll do some additional resaerch before making the decision to purchase for sure.


----------



## panamoni (Nov 6, 2009)

purplepeace79 said:


> I'm down!!
> 
> “I will apply Castor Oil mink oil to my edgesand massage my scalp for 5-10 minutes nightly. I will sleep in a bonnet every night and will use ZERO heat, ZERO color, protective styling, and not braid too tight."
> 
> ...


 
I love your earrings!  I JUST bought some pink ones like that with light and darker pink.


----------



## aegis (Nov 6, 2009)

please add me to this challenge. i messed up my edges due to wig clips this summer (grr!)

im impatient and i will try to do this 5 minute massage thing. 

I will apply MT and my sulfur concoction. added sulfur, coconut oil, olive oil, wild growth oil, peppermint oil, rosemary oil, tea tree oil and this vitamin e gel i had. hopefully i have enough sulfur in it. i forgot to add mt but i'll add use mt on my scalp one night and the sulfur another.

i will try to put my bun in different positions.


----------



## SistaSista (Nov 9, 2009)

So far I've been able to stick to the rules every night.  But one thing I'm having problems with is the castor oil.  It's pretty thick and I find myself having to wash more often than normal.  Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## alshepp635 (Nov 9, 2009)

Count me in.  

I will apply ORS Fertilizing Serum/Castor Oil to my nape and temples and massage my scalp for 5 minutes nightly. I will wrap my head with my satin scarf to protect my nape/edges  or sleep on a silk pillowcase and will use wigs without the combs and stretch my relaxers 13+ weeks.


Nape


Left side


Right Side


----------



## andromeda (Nov 9, 2009)

I've been slacking on my nightly routine.  Getting back on track this week.


----------



## epiphany braids (Nov 11, 2009)

hi all!!
i have been keeping my regimne!!! I have been applying my MN, coconut oil and moisturizing! i have been using my head wrap as a protecter when i sleep.


----------



## panamoni (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
I've been away for a while in Bermuda, so I've been slacking a little.  But, I've been doing some things -- alternating parts weekly, bunning (not too tightly), applying castor oil (not massaging for about a week), etc.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Nov 24, 2009)

Im in I will use some essential oils and MN mix for me and my daughters hair


----------



## BSweet (Nov 24, 2009)

update..i have replaced MN w/ MT


----------



## djkforeal (Nov 25, 2009)

Just wanted to update, I recently received my JBCO and I absolutely love it!  I washed and conditioned my hair last thursday with Jason's biotin shampoo and biotin conditioner mixed with VO5's moisture milk.  Then I applied Alba leave in conditioner, oiled my scalp and edges with JBCO and cornrowed my hair and applied HH LTR to the ends and dipped my fingers in regular castor oil from home health and glided through the hair while I braided.  I payed particular attention to the sided and nape of my hair and massaged the oil in my scalp because I applied my lace wig and will be leaving it on for about a week, but I usually don't like it the first time I apply because I am still learning how to apply the lace wigs myself, so I take it off to reapply but I put profective temple and nape balm on my edges and massage.  Like I mentioned before, I have alopecia and I am really trying to stop it from spreading more throughout my head and keep it contained where it is and see what I can do to try to revive some of those darn folicles!  Well I think that is it for now, I will try to cowash in between taking my cornrows down, I am also in the 2010 braid challenge so I will be sticking to all my challenges.  I will include an attachment of my worst edge.


----------



## JessCNU (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello! 

Can I be added to this challenge please, Thanks!!

I'll post pics later today


----------



## quasimodi (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm in.  

“I will apply Boundless Tresses or castor/coconut oil spiked with essential oils to my edges and massage my scalp for 5 minutes nightly. I will wear silk or satin scarves at night on my nape/edges and will avoid tight braids, instead will wear twists and twist outs."  

I'll have to wait until Sunday (Nov. 29) to start up though.  I'm out of town just now visiting my grandparents for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 26, 2009)

Add me, I will take pics after I relax on the 15th of Dec. Though I will start the challange on my hair today...

I cant say what I will apply cause it may differ daly to day. It will be applied to the nape/edges and use a comb to stimulate that area and get the blood to flow.

“I will apply __MOISTURIZER & OIL___ to my __EDGES & NAPES____ and massage my scalp for ____5 MINS W/ TEETH OF COMB____ nightly. I will ____SLEEP ON SATIN OR SILK_____ my nape/edges and will _______LOW MANI STYLE IT_______.”


----------



## sstevenson (Nov 27, 2009)

Who do you pm to join this challenge? Does anyonw know?!


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Nov 27, 2009)

ooh ooh! Add me please!

I will apply NTM silk touch and ORS Carrott oil to my nape and edges and massage my scalp for 10 minutes nightly. I will cornrow my nape and moisturize my edges and will not use direct heat on it and continue stretching my relaxers.


----------



## panamoni (Nov 27, 2009)

sstevenson said:


> Who do you pm to join this challenge? Does anyonw know?!


 
Do you want to join?


----------



## prettykinks (Nov 27, 2009)

Commitment Statement: 
“I will apply BT and JBCO to my edges and nape and massage my scalp for 10-20 mins nightly. I will moisturize 2x a day or more and wear a satin/silk scarf or bonnet for my nape/edges and will keep my hair off of materials that might snag it by wearing more buns and updos.”

 I am glad to join this challenge because I just had a baby and I know that postpartum shedding is on it's way. Here are my pretty bad starting pics.


http://www.fotki.com


http://www.fotki.com


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 28, 2009)

*The other day I used 14n1 and WGHO and scratched 100 times on each side with the comb.
* I didnt get a chance to do anything cause I was too busy throwing up all night.
* Today I will use HS 14n1 again and castro/evoo mix.


----------



## wish4length (Nov 28, 2009)

Oooh weee this challenge is going to kick my butt!!

Commitment Statement: (cut and paste)
“I will apply coconut oil to my edges,nape and crown and massage my scalp for 5 minutes nightly. I will silk scarf and pillow case my nape/edges and will protective style.”


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 29, 2009)

I am so excited about this challenge for 2k10...I just posted an article on my blog about my experience thus far with pampering my edges and as a result I'm even more motivated to keep them coming along during this challenge; pick a good product and stick to it and be patient. 

Here's some inspiration ladies:
http://www.hairwegrow-again.com/2009/11/growth-aids-review-battling-thinned.html


----------



## quasimodi (Nov 29, 2009)

All righty.

Last night moisturized w/ KBB hair milk, alma and olive heavy cream, and sealed with castor oil.  Then massaged hairline w/ boundless tresses.

So far.  So good.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 29, 2009)

Tonight I will be using NTM Silken something and sealing with castro/evoo.

ETA: Didnt get to do.


----------



## blacksapphire (Nov 29, 2009)

I've been massaging with my oil blend and I have stop wrapping my hair, b/c my edges seemed to have gotten tender and thin with the way I have been wrapping my hair

I'm pleases with the results to far....


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 29, 2009)

^^^I think you're on to something. I may start cross-wrapping at night to reduce manipulation and help my edges thicken up.


----------



## alshepp635 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have been massaging my edges and nape wtih my Megatek for five minutes.  I then seal with Castor Oil.


----------



## panamoni (Nov 30, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> *The other day I used 14n1 and WGHO and scratched 100 times on each side with the comb.
> * I didnt get a chance to do anything cause* I was too busy throwing up all night.*
> * Today I will use HS 14n1 again and castro/evoo mix.


 
Are you ok?  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 30, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Are you ok? I hope you feel better soon.


Yes I went out and got wasted LOL
I am ok now.....


----------



## prettykinks (Dec 1, 2009)

I have been massaging my edges with BT mixed with JBCO in an applicator bottle. The JBCO is thick so the BT loosens it up a bit. In a spray bottle I have JBCO and distilled water. I spray that onto my plaits at night and before bed I tie it up with my silk scarf.


----------



## panamoni (Dec 3, 2009)

LOL, I thought you might be pregnant or sick from H1N1.  Glad you're better.



ms_b_haven06 said:


> Yes I went out and got wasted LOL
> I am ok now.....


----------



## panamoni (Dec 3, 2009)

Not a great excuse, but I caught a cold (72hr. cold) and I've been slacking.  Will get back on it.  I must also confess that I haven't purchased new silk scarves yet, which I was planning to wrap around my cotton and wool scarves.  It's been so cold this week (esp. since I'm sick) that I had to take out one of the cotton scarves.  I'm wearing my hair up in a bun, so I know it's rubbing against my nape.  Shame on me, I know.   I'll have to report back to you ladies.


----------



## lizzyb168 (Dec 3, 2009)

“I will apply castor oil to the edges of the left side of my head and massage my scalp for 10 minutes nightly. I will wear a satin scarf to protect my nape/edges and will be braiding my hair continuously through 2010. 

My starting picture is in my signature.


----------



## djkforeal (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello everyone,
Well, I still have in the cornrows that I put in 2 weeks ago and have managed to get to my nape and edges 2-3 times a week when I remove my lace wig because I need to reapply it because I have not found a good enough glue that is working with my body chemistry!
Anywho, I recently bought some MN and some Emu oil to add to my nape and edge regimine, but I am still loving my JBCO!  So I have been applying the JBCO to my whole perimeter of my hairline and massaging it in for about 5-7 minutes.  I will be taking my braids down and washing and deep conditioning my hair on Sunday and I will be sure to give myself a good scalp massage with my big widetooth comb for like 30 minutes to an hour!  Then I will rebraid and put back on my wig until it starts slipping back or lifting because I don't really like to touch it up with glue, I will just take it off so I can get at my scalp, then reapply it again!  I think I am going to mix the emu oil, JBCO, MN & Neosporin for my edges in December.  Hope that helps!  Until next post ladies...


----------



## SistaSista (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm still applying oil to my edges and nape when I can remember. I know I know. But I have switched up from using castor oil to using coconut oil. It's much lighter and smells better. I promise to do better to keep up with the challenge.


----------



## andromeda (Dec 8, 2009)

I've been doing fairly well with oiling and massaging.



SistaSista said:


> I'm still applying oil to my edges and nape when I can remember. I know I know. But I have switched up from using castor oil to using coconut oil. It's much lighter and smells better. I promise to do better to keep up with the challenge.


I feel you.  It seems like the simplest thing to incorporate into your routine but it's not.  I made myself a little chart of my revamped night time routine and laminated it and put it next to my bathroom mirror so that a reminder will be staring me in my face while I brush my teeth.  Maybe you could program it as a task or reminder in your cell phone?


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Dec 8, 2009)

o0o!  I did a personal Challenge this year- let me show you my results

*off to get harddrive to upload pics"


----------



## Mz.Shug (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm in!I will apply Lenzi's Request to my edges and massage my scalp for 10mins nightly. I will will a silk scarf to bed every night and will limit heat usuage and look for more natural styles to protect my nape/edges.


Here are my starting pics.Sorry the lighting is bad in the first one but in the 2nd you can see how thin they are..


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Dec 8, 2009)

count me in


----------



## amwcah (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm in! I was in an auto accident on May 8th and suffered a cervical fracture. I had to wear a neck brace for 4 months. By month 1, my nape was gone. One day I tried to wash my hair and my nape just came out in clumps. 

“I will apply a *moisturizer(ORS carrot oil or ORS lotion) and sealant(castor oil, shea butter, or coconut oil) to my nape and edges *and massage my scalp for *5-15 *minutes nightly. I will wear a *satin scarf or bonnett *to protect my nape/edges and will wear *low manipulation styles*."

I just washed my hair.  Here are my pics as follows:
#1 my lonely nape
#2 right edge
#3 left edge
#4 front view of edges

Also, what should I do to my nape area?  Should I try to braid or twist it or just leave it out?  TIA


----------



## Bluetopia (Dec 8, 2009)

i'm in!! 

i commit to applying castor oil (and sometimes some peppermint and/or rosemary oil) to my edges, nape and thinning spots 5 days a week and massage them in for 1-5 minutes (i'm in awe of how some of ya'll can give yourselves 20min scalp massages _every_ night  )


----------



## shae101s (Dec 8, 2009)

Ohh yes,...add me please..I def need to join in and get maximum results.

“I will apply a castor oil blend to my nape and edges, and massage my scalp for atleast 5 minutes nightly. I will loosely braid my nape/edges at night and will choose to wear protective styles including twists, plaits and cornrows.”- Shae101s


----------



## panamoni (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey Ladies,

I've been MIA...



rosa praeclara said:


> I've been doing fairly well with oiling and massaging.
> 
> 
> I feel you. It seems like the simplest thing to incorporate into your routine but it's not. I made myself a little chart of my revamped night time routine and laminated it and put it next to my bathroom mirror so that a reminder will be staring me in my face while I brush my teeth. Maybe you could program it as a task or reminder in your cell phone?


 
Mind sharing your chart?  
Programing a reminder in my cell phone sounds like an excellent idea!



tuffCOOKiE said:


> o0o! I did a personal Challenge this year- let me show you my results
> 
> *off to get harddrive to upload pics"


 
Please share...inspiration is always a good thing.  



Mz.Shug said:


> I'm in!I will apply Lenzi's Request to my edges and massage my scalp for 10mins nightly. I will will a silk scarf to bed every night and will limit heat usuage and look for more natural styles to protect my nape/edges.
> 
> 
> Here are my starting pics.Sorry the lighting is bad in the first one but in the 2nd you can see how thin they are..


 
What's Lenzi's Request?  



Ashleescheveux said:


> count me in


 
K.  What's your routine going to be?  



amwcah said:


> I'm in! I was in an auto accident on May 8th and suffered a cervical fracture. I had to wear a neck brace for 4 months. By month 1, my nape was gone. One day I tried to wash my hair and my nape just came out in clumps.
> 
> “I will apply a *moisturizer(ORS carrot oil or ORS lotion) and sealant(castor oil, shea butter, or coconut oil) to my nape and edges *and massage my scalp for *5-15 *minutes nightly. I will wear a *satin scarf or bonnett *to protect my nape/edges and will wear *low manipulation styles*."
> 
> I will post pics soon.


 
So sorry to hear about your accident.  Glad you're ok.  Looking forward to growing out my nape with you!



Bluetopia said:


> i'm in!!
> 
> i commit to applying castor oil (and sometimes some peppermint and/or rosemary oil) to my edges, nape and thinning spots 5 days a week and massage them in for 1-5 minutes (*i'm in awe of how some of ya'll can give yourselves 20min scalp massages every night*  )


 
At the bolded...this trial period has been helpful as I decide what I'm going to do.  I've discovered that 20min. is not realistic.  But, hey, a girl can try...and maybe once and I while I'll have that mutch patience.  

I do have another confession.  It's sooooooooooo cold in Atlanta and I've pulled out the wool coat sans satin scarves....I was supposed to buy new ones in different colors and haven't gotten around to it yet...the only ones I have are blue and green, which don't match everything I wear.  Maybe I should just wear them in the meantime regardless...my nape is more important, isn't it?....I need to get those silk scarves asap!!!


----------



## amwcah (Dec 9, 2009)

amwcah said:


> I'm in! I was in an auto accident on May 8th and suffered a cervical fracture. I had to wear a neck brace for 4 months. By month 1, my nape was gone. One day I tried to wash my hair and my nape just came out in clumps.
> 
> “I will apply a *moisturizer(ORS carrot oil or ORS lotion) and sealant(castor oil, shea butter, or coconut oil) to my nape and edges *and massage my scalp for *5-15 *minutes nightly. I will wear a *satin scarf or bonnett *to protect my nape/edges and will wear *low manipulation styles*."
> 
> ...


 

Quoting to show that I posted my pics and to get a response to my questions.  Edited to add:  pics did not post here.  They are in post #120.


----------



## dimechiq (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeap I'm in

“I will apply Oil and cream product nape and edges and (protect)_____ my nape/edges and nightly and relax less.

Pics forthcoming.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Dec 9, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Hey Ladies,
> What's Lenzi's Request?



A growth aide.Some have gotten growth from it others nada.Thought I'd try my hand.


----------



## panamoni (Dec 10, 2009)

amwcah said:


> Quoting to show that I posted my pics and to get a response to my questions. Edited to add: pics did not post here. They are in post #120.


 
If you are able to cornrow your nape, keeping it moisturized, I've read several ladies having success with that -- leaving it alone, even if it's just at night.  So, if you're able to braid/twist, that would probably be more helpful than leaving it out.  

I tend to brush mine with the boar bristle brush every day if I take down my bun...which is one reason I think I should try to keep a bun/style in for several days at a time.


----------



## prettykinks (Dec 10, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> i'm in!!
> 
> i commit to applying castor oil (and sometimes some peppermint and/or rosemary oil) to my edges, nape and thinning spots 5 days a week and massage them in for 1-5 minutes (i'm in awe of how some of ya'll can give yourselves *20min* scalp massages _every_ night  )



I do my massage for my edges during my ds feedings. I use it to help me relax.


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm in - will update my reggie later as have ltd internet connection at the mo!


Commitment Statement: 
“I will apply Jamaican Black Castor Oil to my edges and massage my scalp for 2 - 5 minutes nightly. I will not braid up/ weave my edges (and nape) and not tie my scarf too tightly in this area or flat iron this area AT ALL.  I will also moisturise new growth reguarly and will avoid tension, heat and chemicals in this area.”


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 12, 2009)

This is just the type of challenge that I need.  My nape is in sorry shape.  Count me in Panamoni!!!

“I will apply  Castor Oil  to my Nape and massage my scalp for  2 minutes  nightly. I will Tie Knots away from the problem area and keep cotton/wool-like fabrics away from my nape and will limit direct heat and chemical applications to my nape.”

**Will return with my starting picture later this month.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Dec 12, 2009)

I want in

Commitment Statement: 
“I will apply megatek)___ to my __(nape area)____ and massage my scalp for __15__(# of minutes)____ nightly. I will ____(protect)_____ my nape/edges and will corn rows protective style my nape_______.”


----------



## amwcah (Dec 13, 2009)

Massaging now...


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 13, 2009)

I wanna join.

I will apply __BT/JBO___ to my __EDGES____ and massage my scalp for ____10MINS____ nightly. I will WEAR A SCARF AT NIGHT_TO PROTECT_ my edges and will _LIMIT CHEMICAL APPLICATIONS AND_CORNROW MY EDGES WEEKLY ALONG WITH PROTECTIVE STYLING_.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 13, 2009)

panamoni said:


> LOL, I thought you might be pregnant or sick from H1N1. Glad you're better.


 
Oh lord no, have mercy.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have still be doing this to my hair, feels good too!


----------



## SherylsTresses (Dec 13, 2009)

I want to join.   I need to fill in my front & side edges.


“I will apply *JBCO *to my *front & side edges* and massage my scalp for *5-10 mins* nightly. I will protect my *edges *and will style wisely.”


----------



## sophia_reed (Dec 13, 2009)

I want to try too
I will apply surge 14 and cocunut oil to my problem area (edges on the side in the front and edges on the side in the back) and massage my scalp for 5 minutes nightly. I will protect my nape/edges and will style wisely by covering my head when wearing turtle necks wool ect. 

picutures to follow


----------



## Diam0ndiva (Dec 13, 2009)

*Commitment Statement*: 
“I will apply MTG to my edges and massage my scalp for 5 to 7 nightly. I will not pull my hair in a tight ponytail putting strain on my edges and will use protective styles more often.:notworthy


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'd like to join. 
I'm trying to baby my edges. I was able to bring my nape back to life this year. 

I think I'll apply JBCO nightly.


----------



## panamoni (Dec 15, 2009)

As a reminder, we should be getting ready to post our starting pics if we haven't yet -- shoot for by or around Jan. 1st (posting starting pics is optional -- everyone should post ending pics Dec. 2010).  

I'll post mine by Jan. 1st (or I may wait until the 1st week of Jan when I'm scheduled for my next relaxer).


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 15, 2009)

i would like to join!


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 15, 2009)

These are my pics.....
The total length of my hair goes down to the 5 on the shirt, and this is like 2 inches of my hair from the edge on up. It makes my overall apperance of my hair look thinker. 

I will start again in a week.


----------



## alshepp635 (Dec 15, 2009)

I massaged my nape and edges with moisturizing braid sheen.  Stimulated my scalp with Vitamin E oil. Place my hair in a high ponytail and wrapped my hair with my satin scarf.


----------



## carlana25 (Dec 16, 2009)

please add me


----------



## carlana25 (Dec 16, 2009)

please add me i will post pic this weekend thanks


----------



## AMAKA127 (Dec 17, 2009)

Please add me!!

Commitment Statement:
I will apply _ApHogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer, NTM then seal with cocoa nut oil to my __Nape & Edges_ and massage my scalp for __15 minutes_ nightly (to my edges and once a week for my nape). I will _cornrow my edges and rubberband my nape and wear a satin scarf and will _weave it up but leave them out of the actual sew in_.


----------



## pureebony (Dec 17, 2009)

Add me please!

“I will apply my mega tek/MTG mix to my nape and edges and massage my scalp for at least 5 mins nightly. I will wrap my nape/edges and wil use buns (alternating position) daily.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 17, 2009)

Still doing it, I havent really been stratching my head though for the stimulation.


----------



## carlana25 (Dec 17, 2009)

I will massage with jbco/ovation/megatek


----------



## sophia_reed (Dec 17, 2009)

left side eges/right side edges (which is way longer I know)/ whole head/and nape


----------



## carlana25 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Commitment Statement*: (cut and paste)
“I will apply jbco/ovation/megatek__(product)___ to my edges__(problem area)____ and massage my scalp for _10mins___ i will wear a satin scalf everynight


----------



## TressObsessed (Dec 18, 2009)

I am in!  I so need this!
“I will apply MT to my nape and left side edges and massage my scalp for 5-10 nightly. I will wear satin scarfs & bonnets to protect my nape/edges and will wear roller sets & buns".

I will edit tonight to post starting pic from home computer.


----------



## Diam0ndiva (Dec 18, 2009)

Pictures coming soon just received my M.T.G took pics b4 I started using it... So I will updat this post soon with pics. I'm going to trim my ends then get ready for my sew in.. Yay


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 18, 2009)

I used NTM Silken whatever and CHI SI, I did a curlformer set.


----------



## dimechiq (Dec 18, 2009)

wow i'm really needing this as i noticed about 2 inches of hair from my hairline is almost totally broken off.

mn on nape every other night
mn on edges every single night.
scarfing and wearing lose pony's.

UPDATE: 1/1/10 - Will wash and straighten this weekend.
UPDATE: 2/2/10 - Wash today. Mn'g edges nightly. Forgetting 2 do so on napes. Will start.
UPDATE: 7/12/10 - Leave Alone only cocoil on ends. Waiting 4 sp supps to saturate system
                           KEEP hands out of head! plan on reducing sugar, starches. Sp. Ironx2.


----------



## TressObsessed (Dec 19, 2009)

Starting pic left edges...


----------



## Diam0ndiva (Dec 19, 2009)

i ordered M.T.G and i took these pics prior to use.. started M.T.G on the 15th 

my edges are due to: bad hair care, tight extensions and (shame) a cali killa beat downs..lol.. but im grown now and fighting is not cute and for lil girls.. stay tuned for progress


----------



## amwcah (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm massaging now.  I think I'm going to pick up some peppermint oil from my local Vitamin Shoppee.


----------



## tressajalen (Dec 20, 2009)

I just got my order of cocasta oil from hairveda. It claims to thicken. I will use it for few weeks and see. It feels different from any other oil I have ever used. Anyone tried it?


----------



## Mz.Shug (Dec 20, 2009)

Just wanted to check in. I've been alternating between OCT and MT every night, massaging and sleeping in my satin bonnet. I can't wait to see results! Patience Patience.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 20, 2009)

About to put NTM on my nape area now.....


----------



## pringe (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm in! started doing this anyway because my edges are a mess!!!!!

“I will apply Peppermint Oil to my Edges & front perimeter of hair and massage my scalp for 5-10 min nightly. I will cover my nape/edges and will choose protective styles such as twists, individual braids on my own hair and wigs to protect my edges"


Will post pics in a week so u can see the damage better.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 20, 2009)

when does this challenge start?


----------



## SistaSista (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm still hanging in there. I definitely like the coconut oil much better than the castor oil. I don't mind asuch now having to apply it every night.


----------



## purplepeace79 (Dec 21, 2009)

Ive been keeping my edges moist while in braids. I definitely can tell they feel stronger now that I pay attention to them. When I take down my braids, I'm going to be extra careful not to tug and pull around the edges area.


----------



## Tif392002 (Dec 21, 2009)

Please add me:

*Commitment Statement*: (cut and paste)
“I will apply castor oil, coconut oil to my edges and nape and massage my scalp for 10 mins! nightly. 

these pics are a couple days ago


----------



## panamoni (Dec 21, 2009)

IntheMix08 said:


> when does this challenge start?


 

Official start date January 1st 2009, but a lot of us have started already.  Starting pics should be posted by January 15th (optional).  Ending pics should be posted in December 2010.


----------



## Kiki82 (Dec 21, 2009)

“I will apply castor oil or wild growth to my nape and massage my scalp for 5 minutes nightly. I will wear my hair up and wear a satin scarf to protect my nape/edges and will airdry and limit heat.”


----------



## determineddiva (Dec 22, 2009)

I would love to join this challenge. What is the best thing to use for the edges? I have some MTG, and megatek but not sure of the best way to use them? Is Olive oil better/ I saw that some use olive and something else (can't remember) . My edges are in bad, bad shape

Thanks




panamoni said:


> *Participants*
> Panamoni
> GirlTalk
> Scotchbonnet
> ...


----------



## determineddiva (Dec 22, 2009)

I will apply Megatek/olive oil alternating, to my nape and edges, and massage my scalp for 5 min nightly. I will wear a satin scarf or bonnet to bed. I will weat satin scarf under my wool scarf.  I will baby my nape/edges and will ___not wear tight braids or sew-ins, I plan on wearing wigs, sewins


----------



## Tif392002 (Dec 22, 2009)

I massaged my edges and nape with Profective this morning for 10 mins. then finshed with coconut oil.


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Dec 22, 2009)

I WANT IN...I WANT IN!! I need this sooooo bad!!

I will be applying a mix of horsetail herbs infused in almond oil with aloe vera/rosemary (aka Moe Gro)

Will post pictures later


----------



## determineddiva (Dec 22, 2009)

I see a few people using Jamaican Black Castor Oil. Is this better than regular castor oil?
where can i buy it if it is?

Thanks ladies


----------



## alshepp635 (Dec 22, 2009)

I have been massaging my nape and edges nightly with my Softee growth oil for 5 minutes.  I cover my hair at night with my satin scarf.


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Dec 22, 2009)

1 - Picture from March 07 before the damage

2- The damage!! Dec 08

3 - Dec 09 - strightened

4- Dec 09 - all natural!!

Hope this helps


----------



## TressObsessed (Dec 22, 2009)

Just Checking in with update pics...
The first is Sept 09
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








The second is Dec 22, 09





Thank God for Progress pics  otherwise I would be so discouraged right now....sorry so big...I just learned how to do this..please bear with me....


----------



## sky035 (Dec 22, 2009)

Would like to join the challenge...I so desperately need some help. This winter has been one of the worst for dryness.

I will apply castor oil to my nape and edges nightly. I will massage my scalp for 5 minuts. I will sleep with a satin cap and use a satin pillow nightly.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 23, 2009)

I used NTM Silk Touch Leave-In Cream and Hot Six Oil tonight.


----------



## determineddiva (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok ladies Ifeeling challenged today How do I upload my pics and list my challenges on all of my post? 
TIA


----------



## panamoni (Dec 23, 2009)

determineddiva said:


> I would love to join this challenge. What is the best thing to use for the edges? I have some MTG, and megatek but not sure of the best way to use them? Is Olive oil better/ I saw that some use olive and something else (can't remember) . My edges are in bad, bad shape
> 
> Thanks


Hello, Welcome!
With regard to the edges, a lot of people use castor oil, a growth oil mix, or a "growth" cream, then seal with the oil.  If you can take the protein, a lot of people apply Megatek to the scalp. Others have also found successes when mixing the carrier oil with an essential oil (e.g. rosemary, peppermint, etc.), but you have to be careful with those too.  If you look at the bottom of the first post of this thread, I've listed about 4-5 ladies who have had successes in growing out their edges or napes, and posted a link to their stories.  



determineddiva said:


> I see a few people using Jamaican Black Castor Oil. Is this better than regular castor oil?
> where can i buy it if it is?
> 
> Thanks ladies


I've only used JBCO, so I can't say, but I've read threads where ladies have used both, and I haven't seen an overwhelming preference for either one.  So, I think as long as it's cold pressed castor oil, or JBCO, you should be fine.  Again, do a search for threads on castor oil, and read the reviews.  



determineddiva said:


> Ok ladies Ifeeling challenged today How do I upload my pics and list my challenges on all of my post?
> TIA


 Listing challenges on all of your posts -- I think you're referring to in your signature.  If you go to the top left hand corner of the page, click on "User CP" and then click on "Edit Signature".  There, you can add your challenges to your signature, which will then appear on any post.  You can also upload a pic in your signature there.  

HTH!


----------



## determineddiva (Dec 23, 2009)

testing my sig pic


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 23, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I used NTM Silk Touch Leave-In Cream and Hot Six Oil tonight.


 
Used the same today and last night!


----------



## quasimodi (Dec 24, 2009)

Been doing pretty well w/ keeping up with the challenge.
I moisturize and seal daily, but I need to remember to keep 
using my Boundless Tresses.  It's the massaging that I 
need to step up.


----------



## panamoni (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah, the massaging takes some discipline. Five minutes seems to take forever to go by when I'm massaging.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 24, 2009)

Today I used NTM Silk Touch and HS 14 in 1 b/c I ran out the NTM. Didnt use any oil forgot to!


----------



## Diam0ndiva (Dec 25, 2009)

hey ladies i have been faithful to my hairline.. i have applied MTG everyday to every other day.. i also use s-curl for my ends, nape and edges.. i rock loose ponytail.. i also went to the store and purchase a few banana type clips for my ponytails.


----------



## Diam0ndiva (Dec 25, 2009)

have noticed the MTG on my edges is making a difference.. i have been using it since the 15th...


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 26, 2009)

Today I used Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1 and Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème, and topped it of with Hot Six Oil.


----------



## amwcah (Dec 27, 2009)

Moisturizing and massaging now.


----------



## amwcah (Dec 27, 2009)

Just finished moisturizing and massaging, but my hair is falling out in the nape area.  After looking at my finger tips last night and tonight, they are filled with little broken hairs and shedded hairs.  

Any suggestions? FYI my hair is currently plaited in twelve braids.  I wear either a bonnet or satin scarf to bed.  I also where them while at home and underneath my headwrap or hat, whichever I choose to wear.  I sleep on my back out of conditioning from pregnancy and recovering from a cervical fracture.  I think that the friction from the wrap and hat accompanied by my sleeping position my be the culprits.  IDK, what do you think?


----------



## locabouthair (Dec 28, 2009)

Ladies my nape broke off really badly last year because the stylist didnt rinse out the perm properly. 

Feb 2008







 December 2008











I wore it natural, so I didnt perm it for 11 months. I made sure I moisturized and sealed it at least once a day.

My nape is fine now but now my edges are thinning a bit. I was wearing my hair back too much with my wig, something I never used to do. I was brushing, gelling it down, trying to get it to look sleek with my headband and now my temples are suffering. It's not too bad. The rest of my hairline looks full it's just the temples are a little thin.  

So count me in, if it's not too late. I already started massaging it daily with a mixture of EVOO, peppermint oil, lavendar, and rosemary but the rosemary expired.

I dont think the peppermint would slow down growth. Nonie, a member here grew out her baldspot with an essential oil mixture and she used peppermint.

Now I am worried because my temples have been feeling sore for 2 weeks now.




ladysaraii said:


> Is anyone wearing wigs?  I've been french braiding under my wigs for low manipulation, but I dont want to cause damage to my edges and nape either



I'm wearing wigs. I always take out the combs in the half wigs because they cause breakage. My temples thinned out with the wig because I was pushing my hair back all the time and I was brushing it daily and wearing a headband. Now I know better. If you avoid the combs (use bobby pins instead) and avoid pulling your hair back to put tension on your hairline, you should be ok.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 28, 2009)

My nape needs a lot of help.  I am hoping to see some major progress in 2010

“I will apply  *Essential Oil Mix*  to my *Nape* and massage my scalp for  *2 - 5 minutes*  nightly. I will *Tie Knots away from the problem area and keep cotton/wool-like fabrics away from my nape* and will *limit direct heat and chemical applications to my nape*.”

My Starting Picture:


----------



## pureebony (Dec 28, 2009)

I will be posting my starting pics soon xx


----------



## panamoni (Dec 28, 2009)

Forgot about Length Checks!!  

To keep us all motivated, we'll do length checks throughout the year!!***  
1st - January 1st (starting pic)
2nd - March 15th-30th
3rd - June 15th-June 30th
4th - September 15th - September 30th
5th - December 15th - December 31st (FINAL)


----------



## djkforeal (Dec 28, 2009)

Well hello ladies. I have not posted for a while and I wanted to update. I was using the JBCO, MN, emu oil and neosporin concotion I made up for my nape and edges since the end of Nov. beginning of Dec. but when I took down my braids and straightned my hair for a trim and length check I did not see much difference in my edges or nape. So I am back to using my profectiv temple and nape balm probably for the duration of this challenge. I think I had mentioned before that I suffer from a type of alopecia for several years and it would practically be a miracle to see any hair growing in those areas that have been so sparce or bald for years. But I did manage to massage my nape and edges for about 10 min with the profectiv treatment and JBCO to seal it in(I love that stuff..JBCO) I am including a pic or 2 as an attachment and I hope I can post pics in the future that will be truly inspirational. I actually massaged for two days in a row, then applied my protective style, paying extra special attention to my nape and edges. Until next post ladies! HN&EG


----------



## pureebony (Dec 29, 2009)

amwcah said:


> Just finished moisturizing and massaging, but my hair is falling out in the nape area.  After looking at my finger tips last night and tonight, they are filled with little broken hairs and shedded hairs.
> 
> Any suggestions? FYI my hair is currently plaited in twelve braids.  I wear either a bonnet or satin scarf to bed.  I also where them while at home and underneath my headwrap or hat, whichever I choose to wear.  I sleep on my back out of conditioning from pregnancy and recovering from a cervical fracture.  I think that the friction from the wrap and hat accompanied by my sleeping position my be the culprits.  IDK, what do you think?



Maybe its the friction your causing with your hands? Or the pressure your using? Try reucing both x


----------



## pureebony (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok here are my edges and nape, damaged due to back to back braiding with synthetic hair, and matted knots from the synthetic hair too...somethimes i think if only i was patient and looked after my hair, it would prob have been the same length as the drn fake hair now! but anywhoo lets not moan! 

http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/86_153/121_163/DSC03273.jpg

http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/86_153/121_163/DSC03275.jpg

http://hotimg25.fotki.com/a/86_153/121_163/DSC03277.jpg


----------



## amwcah (Dec 29, 2009)

pureebony said:


> Maybe its the friction your causing with your hands? Or the pressure your using? Try reucing both x


 
I guess I am heavy handed.  I will be more gentle and see how that works.  Thank you for responding!


----------



## pureebony (Dec 29, 2009)

no problemlo!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Dec 29, 2009)

I will post pics of my edges...they are so sorry looking ;(
“I will apply BT & essential oils to my egdes and massage my scalp for 5 nightly. I will cornrow  my nape/edges and will _wear a wig_.”


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 29, 2009)

Tonight I used Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème topped with Hot Six Oil.


----------



## Jen-Lise (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm in! I really need this challenge. My hairline doesn't seem to keep up with the rest of my hair for some reason. I suspect it's from chemical processing. Therefore no relaxers for me till I've accomplished with I need to accomplish which is healthy long strong hair all around.

" I will apply Mizani Comfiderm Scalp oil/Castor Oil to my hairline and massage my scalp for 10 minutes nightly. I will not chemically process and my nape/edges and will sleep in a silk scarf and not put too much tension on them.”

Starting pics taken today 31 December 2009


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 1, 2010)

Tonight I used Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème mixed with HS 14 in 1 and sealed with Castro and EVOO.


----------



## Diam0ndiva (Jan 1, 2010)

i started my MTG 12/15/2009.. here are start pics






and 16 days later 1/1/10
(will post later today or tomorrow)


----------



## sky035 (Jan 1, 2010)

I've been using a mixture of natural glycerine and 8 oils on my nape & edges 2x daily. I know that for some people glycerine makes their hair hard in the wintertime, but this works for me.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 1, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Tonight I used Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème mixed with HS 14 in 1 and sealed with Castro and EVOO.


 
Using the same products right now.....Minus the HS 14 in 1.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 1, 2010)

So, today was day 1 of this challenge for me.  I messaged my nape for 5 minutes using Aphogee Essential Oil for Hair.  After my five minutes message, my nape feels like it's emanating heat.  Is that normal?


----------



## Bnster (Jan 2, 2010)

“I will apply *MN/MT, Nexxus Biotin Creme and Castor oil (every other night)*to my  *NAPE and Front temples *and massage my scalp for  *2 mins *nightly. I will *conrow and silk tie *my nape/edges and will *wear a phoney pony for protection*.


----------



## Diam0ndiva (Jan 2, 2010)

yall be using like 6 products lol.. i just use two. a moist and a leave in conditioner. minial to no heat... and every once n a while MTG.. 

i have a weave and would hate to have my weave smell burnt by MTG


----------



## Bnster (Jan 2, 2010)

Did my nape care and massaging yesterday. Will do this every other day since MN is strong.  I find premixing MN with conditioner and oil doesn't have the same tingling effect.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jan 2, 2010)

I'll be massaging with Amla oil tonight.Happy new year!


----------



## MsSharee06 (Jan 2, 2010)

I know I'm late but I will like to join also. I will be applying Patience Growth Oil to my nape area and massaging nightly for 5 minutes. I will keep my nape moisturized with ORS olive oil. I will use less heat and manipulation. I'll post starting pics tomorrow night.


----------



## panamoni (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you're enjoying the new year!  I think I've added everyone to the list of challengers- if I missed you, please let me know.  New challengers are welcomed all year long, just keep track of your start date, and track (and share) your progress.  

I'll be posting starting pics after my next relaxer retouch in about a week or so.  I'm about to massage with Elasta QP H2 and Castor Oil for 10min.  

Looking forward to the journey with all of you!


----------



## dimechiq (Jan 3, 2010)

About to moisterize my napes and edges and oil my scalp.


----------



## alshepp635 (Jan 3, 2010)

I massaged my scalp, nape, and edges after my wash with Surge Ultramax and Softee growth oil for five minutes.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 3, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Using the same products right now.....Minus the HS 14 in 1.


 
Same products including the HS 14 in 1 this time around though.
Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème mixed with HS 14 in 1 and sealed with Hot Six Oil.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Jan 3, 2010)

Happy New Year everyone...!!!

I've been massaging my front and side edges with Jamaican Black Castor Oil for 5 mins since Dec 26 faithfully.  I usually do massages at work when I have downtime.


----------



## amwcah (Jan 3, 2010)

I moisturized with Shea Butter and massaged with CO.


----------



## Bnster (Jan 3, 2010)

Signing in. Took care of my nape and temples today.


----------



## sonia1965 (Jan 4, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge, my edges in particular need some serious help. I will post pictures by the end of the week.

Here is my committment

I will apply MTG/MoeGro/Homemade sulfur mix to my edges and nape and massage my scalp for 10 mins nightly. I will protect with a silk or satin scarf at night and my nape/edges and will either wear a phony pony or twist out


----------



## TressObsessed (Jan 4, 2010)

Just checking in...This morning I massaged my nape & edges with MT and braided them up..


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Jan 4, 2010)

Question:

I want to use JBCO for my oil for edges for thickness and also b/c I will be massaging my entire scalp with this (thicker hair challenge) BUT will it be more benefical to use the MOE GRO mix or alternate?!?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 4, 2010)

Tonight I used Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème mixed with HS 14 in 1 and sealed with Hot Six Oil, oh and I have been scratching my scalp. I just dont wanna be too rough and actually be pulling hair by accident.


----------



## sonia1965 (Jan 5, 2010)

Checking in .... massaged temples last night or only 5mins with my homemade sulfur mix


----------



## Bnster (Jan 5, 2010)

Giving my Nape and Temple some TLC now.


----------



## panamoni (Jan 6, 2010)

Wanted to keep my bun from yesterday in today, so last night, I gently massaged my nape area upwards to keep my hair smoothed down for 5min.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 6, 2010)

Tonight I used Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème mixed with HS 14 in 1 and sealed with Hot Six Oil.


----------



## amwcah (Jan 6, 2010)

SimplyBlessed said:


> Question:
> 
> I want to use JBCO for my oil for edges for thickness and also b/c I will be massaging my entire scalp with this (thicker hair challenge) BUT will it be more benefical to use the MOE GRO mix or alternate?!?


 
Alternate.


----------



## CherieMarie (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello Ladies! sorry for just now checking in. I have been massaging my edges and nape with warmed JBCO....feels so good! I think im going to substitute between JBCO and Coconut oil.


----------



## sonia1965 (Jan 6, 2010)

Update ....massaged temples and nape last night with Moegroe oil for 5 mins...I'm trying to build it up to 10 mins


----------



## djkforeal (Jan 6, 2010)

Update: I washed and conditioned my hair this past weekend and applied Profetiv leave in treatment throughout my hair and put Pro temple and nape balm on my edges.  When I removed my lace wig this past weekend I noticed that I had some irritation around my edges because it was red and had a few little bumps in that are around my front hairline.  So I immediately washed my face and hairline with black soap, wiped/toned with witch hazel, then applied neosporin and JBCO to my edges overnight!  Then I noticed that this stupid little wig comb in the nape area is pulling my hair out back there, it is so annoying, I don't even put it in place but it still seems to catch and pull my hair!  So much for that, I ordered me a full lace with no combs and the correct measurements so that the lace does not sit on my hair either.  Still trying to get that one together...  I massaged for about 20 minutes Sat. night, then applied the same products and massaged for another 20-30min on Sunday night.  I braided my hair in cornrows in a different direction than usual with some extra virgin coconut oil in it.  So when I reapplied my wig, I put a thin layer of neosporin around my edges again, which healed up nicely in 2 days, and then put liquid bandaid around my hairline to protect my skin from any of the glue or tape I am using and that's where I am at today.  I am going to stay on top of these edges and nape whether they like it or not


----------



## amwcah (Jan 6, 2010)

^^^You can cut the comb out of the wig and just use the elastic to hold it in place.  Oh, and you ain't playin' with your edges and nape.  You went all out with nurturing your edges with the neosporin, witch hazel, bandaids and all.  That's what I'm talkin' about LOL!  

I massaged my nape and edges with shea butter and co tonight.

Just


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 7, 2010)

Tonight I used Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème mixed with HS 14 in 1 and sealed with Hot Six Oil


----------



## carlana25 (Jan 7, 2010)

updated: I am using my ovation/mt/jbco everyday  i have to cowash more ofter   but it is soo cold in ny but i am def gonna change that


----------



## determineddiva (Jan 7, 2010)

Up dates I'm currently using Megatek mixed with JBCO. I love the  JBCO. I'm seeing more growth on the left side of my hairline than the right. Is or has anyone else ever experienced this? I hope that i have no perm damage to right side


----------



## djkforeal (Jan 7, 2010)

amwcah said:


> ^^^You can cut the comb out of the wig and just use the elastic to hold it in place. Oh, and you ain't playin' with your edges and nape. You went all out with nurturing your edges with the neosporin, witch hazel, bandaids and all. That's what I'm talkin' about LOL!
> 
> I massaged my nape and edges with shea butter and co tonight.
> 
> Just


 
Thanks, I thought about cutting the comb out, but I just knew I would ruin it, but thank you I will take your suggestion.  Yep, you know it ain't no game with our crowning glory.  HHG


----------



## amwcah (Jan 7, 2010)

Djkforeal, your welcome. 

Massaging now.  My nape is still really moisturized from last night, so I'm not reapplying any more products to this area.


----------



## Bnster (Jan 7, 2010)

Checking in, MN, MT, Biotin creme & Omega Oil, massaged nape and temple!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2010)

Tonight I used Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème and sealed with Hot Six Oil.


----------



## Diam0ndiva (Jan 8, 2010)

hey ladies i have been on point with all my challenges... but with my edges im a lil set back .. meaning.. i use MTG .. i have a weave for one of my challenges and im not trying to have my hair smell like burnt bacon.. 

!!!light bulb moment!!!! i can use a shower cap and cover my weaved hair and apply lil MTG and massage and then rinse..


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2010)

Tonight I used Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème and sealed with Hot Six Oil.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 10, 2010)

Tonight I used Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème mixed with HS 14 in 1 and sealed with Hot Six Oil.
Im pretty sure yall tired of seeing these same items being used but I am trying to get them out of the way LOL.....


----------



## panamoni (Jan 11, 2010)

Diam0ndiva said:


> hey ladies i have been on point with all my challenges... but with my edges im a lil set back .. meaning.. i use MTG .. i have a weave for one of my challenges and im not trying to have my hair smell like burnt bacon..
> 
> !!!light bulb moment!!!! i can use a shower cap and cover my weaved hair and apply lil MTG and massage and then rinse..


 Glad you came up with an alternative.  Also, don't let the product stop you.  If you need to switch from MTG to something else in the meantime so that you can keep nurturing your edges, don't be afraid to do so.


----------



## panamoni (Jan 11, 2010)

Got my relaxer on Saturday and had my stylist do the nape last...it still ended up burining a little.  My nape seems to be very sensitive.  Anyway, I massaged w Neosporin that night. I think it's ok and holding up.  I'll post starting pics tonight or tomorrow.  Unfortunately, I lost my camera w pics from several months ago.


----------



## sonia1965 (Jan 11, 2010)

Here are my starting photos. Massaging with homemade sulphur mix. Have now joined the Cayenne Challenge - lets see how that goes! I need all the help I can get. I'm so on this challenge


----------



## Tif392002 (Jan 11, 2010)

still using perfective temple and crown stimulator, i see decent results so far!! i am also still using the castor oil on my edges. today i bought so sulfar grease to apply to those weak areas today.


----------



## djkforeal (Jan 12, 2010)

I massaged last night with profectiv balm, jojoba& JBCO again for about 20 minutes and was glad to give my head a breather...then I put castor oil all around my edges and let that marinate  After that, I put on some neosporin around my front hairline and went from there.  I found that I really need to keep my edges moisturized or oiled for them to show some productivity and right now my hair is in love with JBCO, so I think I have found a new staple.  Until next time LHCF.


----------



## mscocoface (Jan 12, 2010)

Moisture and oil has been the key for me.  I MUST each morning and evening add at the very least a spritz to my edges.  I usually do most of my oils in the morning because I don't want to smudge my pillows.  

I am also using a baby brush to lightly brush my edges.  It is like massaging.  I forgot who talked about this on this site, but it is very helpful especially when I am in protective styles in my front area such as when I have flat twists in the front.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello.

Haven't checked in but I've been keeping up w/ my rountine. I've recently started using MN concentrating on my edges and hair line.It's only been a week but i pray it works. It sucks not being able to wear updos because you have a balding spot you can hide. Thank the Lord for rollersetting. I pray everyone else is doing well! HHG.


----------



## sonia1965 (Jan 12, 2010)

Checking in - massaged nape and edges with MT/OCT mixed with emu oil.


----------



## amwcah (Jan 12, 2010)

Massaged nape and edges with shea butter and sealed with castor oil.


----------



## TressObsessed (Jan 12, 2010)

Mz.Shug said:


> Hello.
> 
> Haven't checked in but I've been keeping up w/ my rountine. I've recently started using MN concentrating on my edges and hair line.It's only been a week but i pray it works. It sucks not being able to wear updos because you have a balding spot you can hide. Thank the Lord for rollersetting. I pray everyone else is doing well! HHG.


 

I feel you on that! I thank Him everyday for rollersets!  I am able to hide and patch my butt off! I am still braiding the nape and both edges and I hide the edges with my swoop, i am thankful to still have that. They are thickening up (I guess the fact that they are natural helps) I cant wait to relax on 2/10 after my 16 week stretch to see what I am working with.  I get so depressed when I do my rollersets (twice weekly) and have to see all that missing hair, although my edges are now to the point that I can lay them on the roller. I am using MN also...laying off the MTdue to cost and I'm actually getting better results with the MN

And this too shall pass...


----------



## determineddiva (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello Ladies, I have been keeping up with my routine of JBCO mixed in some MegaTek. I see a little growth on my edges but not a whole lot. I'm so nervous that they will no grow in. Please pray that they do. My nape is doing well no problems there. Happy Growing ladies


----------



## panamoni (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Ladies, 
I finally have starting pics after my relaxer this past Saturday.  I've decided that for the next year, I'm not going to relax my nape.  It's pretty bad, and I need to take drastic measures.  Here are my starting pics.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 13, 2010)

I used HS 14 in 1 sealing with coconut oil.


----------



## Kiki82 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok checking in..so instead of using my castor oil....i found some surge in my closet...and used it on my nape and edges.  I also moisturized my entire head....


----------



## panamoni (Jan 14, 2010)

Last night I massaged with Phyto 9 and JBCO.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 14, 2010)

I drop out....
I am in the SHE challange and I basically do that faithfully but I dont bother with scratching/scritching my head. Yall keep up the good work you all will reap the benefits soon.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 19, 2010)

Checking in for the last few weeks... *[FONT=&quot] *[FONT=&quot]I need to step up my game in this area. My edges are very damaged from micro braids years ago. I am probably massaging my whole head about 1 x week at the moment. I need to massage my edges at least 3 or 4 times a week. I am still waiting on my JBCO from www.jamaicanblackcastoroil.com . I am also thinking of trying EMU oil as I have been told it acts as a good “pusher” oil to the scalp... :scratchch[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## amwcah (Jan 19, 2010)

In the process of putting in yarn braids.  My bald nape can't even be braided.  I plan to wet it in the morning and night, then massage it with shea butter and CO.


----------



## Salsarisma (Jan 19, 2010)

mscocoface said:


> Moisture and oil has been the key for me.  I MUST each morning and evening add at the very least a spritz to my edges.  I usually do most of my oils in the morning because I don't want to smudge my pillows.
> 
> I am also using a baby brush to lightly brush my edges.  It is like massaging.  I forgot who talked about this on this site, but it is very helpful especially when I am in protective styles in my front area such as when I have flat twists in the front.



The baby brush is a great tip! I'm bunning Monday through Thursday and I could use one to gently smooth my edges down.


----------



## Bnster (Jan 21, 2010)

signing in for yesterday and today.


----------



## panamoni (Jan 22, 2010)

Woke up this morning and massaged for 10min. -- nape with the right hand, edges with the left hand.  Used Megatek and Jamaican Black Castor Oil.

Also been wearing my scarf a lot loosely on my head.  And, when I wear my winter scarves, have been covering them with a satin or silk scarf to protect my nape a lot.  And, wearing a satin bonnet under my winter hats.


----------



## Diam0ndiva (Jan 22, 2010)

38 days later.. i have a previous post with pics on this thread previously


----------



## alshepp635 (Jan 24, 2010)

I have been apply my UltraMax to my nape and edges nightly; sometimes twice daily. Massage for 4-5 minutes.  I seal with my Softee growth oil.  Then wrap my hair in my silk wrap.


----------



## djkforeal (Jan 24, 2010)

I applied Mega Tek and my JBCO and Jojoba Oil mix to my nape and edges and massaged.  Then I braided my hair using coconut oil and sealed the ends with castor oil.  I like this regimen for my hair because it has been allowing me to take care of all my hair and not neglect one section or another.  I also applied my profectiv temple balm to my edges before I applied MT.  I washed and deep conditioned my hair on Friday, 1/22/10 and I even dug up my old heating cap and sat under that for about 40 minutes.  I am just rambling and not telling what I did in any specific order, this is just what I did to my hair this weekend.


----------



## amwcah (Jan 24, 2010)

CW my nape, applied OCT, conditioned and sealed with CO.


----------



## panamoni (Jan 25, 2010)

Diam0ndiva said:


> 38 days later.. i have a previous post with pics on this thread previously
> 
> 
> View attachment 55616
> ...



Way to go!!! Keep it up.  Pictures are so motivating.


----------



## Diam0ndiva (Jan 27, 2010)

panamoni said:


> Way to go!!! Keep it up. Pictures are so motivating.


 thanks for the support..


----------



## grow (Jan 27, 2010)

i would LOVE to obtain the goals in this challenge!!!

thank you for making it!!!

but, my edges are about 7 inches behind the rest of my hair!!!

i'm doing everything i can to help that area, but do any of you really think there is ANY hope of those lengths catching up?  ever?

thanks, again....erplexed


----------



## panamoni (Jan 27, 2010)

grow said:


> i would LOVE to obtain the goals in this challenge!!!
> 
> thank you for making it!!!
> 
> ...




There's definitely hope.  I wish I would have bookmarked every time someone showed their progress in this area.  

In the first post of this thread, I posted links to a few people: Starronda, Neith, Irresistible, MD Lady, who have grown their edges or nape, and there are many more.  I think for me, the key is going to be consistently taking care of my problem area, from the products, to the clothing/scarves that may get near it.  If I'm not consistent, my problem will remain, and I'll think there's nothing I can do.  

It's worth a shot -- you might as well work at it for a period of time and see what can happen.  Good luck!


----------



## grow (Jan 27, 2010)

panamoni said:


> There's definitely hope. I wish I would have bookmarked every time someone showed their progress in this area.
> 
> In the first post of this thread, I posted links to a few people: Starronda, Neith, Irresistible, MD Lady, who have grown their edges or nape, and there are many more. I think for me, the key is going to be consistently taking care of my problem area, from the products, to the clothing/scarves that may get near it. If I'm not consistent, my problem will remain, and I'll think there's nothing I can do.
> 
> It's worth a shot -- you might as well work at it for a period of time and see what can happen. Good luck!


 
THANK YOU PANAMONI!!!:littleang
I REALLY APPRECIATE THE HELP AND THE HOPE YOU'VE GIVEN ME!!!
I'M GOING TO FIND THOSE POSTS AND CHECK OUT THOSE LINKS!

THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!!!


----------



## panamoni (Feb 4, 2010)

I have fallen off the wagon!  And, from the looks of the thread, so have you .  Well, we can all get back on.  March is coming quickly, and we'll want to post update picks around March 15-April 1.  So, keep massaging, moisturizing, protecting....

Back on the wagon again I go tonight.


----------



## amwcah (Feb 4, 2010)

Lol!  Yeah, I have been slacking on my edges but not my nape.


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 4, 2010)

Just thought I'd add this link:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=441218

Also thanks Grow for the links above !


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 4, 2010)

I am thinking of adding Nioxin Follicle Booster or the Joico Clinicure system to my edges and nape reggie.  Does anyone have any experience with either of these 2 systems/

Many thanks  in advance ladies!


----------



## grow (Feb 7, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> I am thinking of adding Nioxin Follicle Booster or the Joico Clinicure system to my edges and nape reggie. Does anyone have any experience with either of these 2 systems/
> 
> Many thanks in advance ladies!


 
Hi Stellagirl! i don't have any direct experience with those products but i've always heard the ladies raving about the Nioxin products. let us know how it's going.....


Hi Panamoni! you got us all going on this wonderful adventure, which i for one, believed was hopeless until i read those ladies stories you sent!
now i've got all those essential oils in my castor oil and am faithfully applying it every single day!
if it hadn't been for what you did, i may have just given up to the idea living with nearly bald edges with long hair everywhere else....imagine that! NOT a pretty picture...especially if the wind blows!

so i'm saying this because PANAMONI stick with it sister!!!
united we stand divided we fall.....

i was surprised to come back after almost a week of trying what those ladies suggested and finding so few posts...erplexed

there must be more ladies who have this problem, and those already participating can also chime in....or simply "bump" (i'm kinda new so i don't know much about that bumping thing....)

one thing is for sure, if we aren't consistently doing SOMETHING/ANYTHING for our napes and edges, it's never gonna change.

THANK YOU FOR STARTING THIS, PANAMONI!!!!!


----------



## amwcah (Feb 7, 2010)

Massage my nape and edges with tea tree oil and castor oil this morning. 

The next time I wash my braids I'm going to exfoliate my scalp with baking soda.  Hopefully, this will thoroughly cleanse my scalp and open my mores to increase some growth.  I watched a YT vid this morning where a young lady did this to grow back her edges.  I would say it is essentially the same concept as the ORS Scalp Scrub.

Does anyone else exfoliate their scalp?  And if so, how often are you doing this?


----------



## djkforeal (Feb 7, 2010)

Checking in,
For the past two weekends I have been massaging profectiv, megatek and JBCO into my nape and edges.  I decided to incorporate my MN mixture again for this month since it is short and I put a little bit of megatek to that MN mixture for more boost.  I will see how that goes...I also massage neosporin to my problem areas which has been my hairline as of late because of my lace wigs.  I am in the braid challenge as well so my hair is still braided and moisturized underneath my wigs and I am getting better at applying the full lace wig, I get a whole week of wear easy with my current method.  I am determined to grow my nape and edges so I am sure to take it off on the weekends and massage.  I am seeing some progress and I wish I could find pictures of my edges a few years ago so I can keep an accurate record of the growth progression:wink2:.  I am also glad that the OP started this challenge , because it keeps me conscious of my hair and my hair goals!


----------



## grow (Feb 8, 2010)

*LADIES, I JUST READ SOMWHERE WHERE SOMEONE SAID THAT WRAPPING AT NIGHT COULD RUIN NAPE AND EDGES

HAS ANYONE ELSE HEARD OF THAT??!*

I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE ALL YOUR IDEAS SEEING AS HOW, YES, I WRAP EVERY SINGLE NIGHT....erplexed

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## grow (Feb 8, 2010)

bumpity bump


----------



## grow (Feb 8, 2010)

bumping hoping to find responses.....


----------



## amwcah (Feb 8, 2010)

grow said:


> *LADIES, I JUST READ SOMWHERE WHERE SOMEONE SAID THAT WRAPPING AT NIGHT COULD RUIN NAPE AND EDGES*
> 
> *HAS ANYONE ELSE HEARD OF THAT??!*
> 
> ...


 
Yes, it has been mentioned here before.  Just make sure you alternate directions frequently.  Also, when you wrap do you use a comb and/or brush?  Do you position the rest of the hair over the nape and edges or not leaving them exposed and combing and/or brushing them.  I believe this is part of the problem that exist with the wrapping technique.


----------



## grow (Feb 8, 2010)

amwcah said:


> Yes, it has been mentioned here before. Just make sure you alternate directions frequently. Also, when you wrap do you use a comb and/or brush? Do you position the rest of the hair over the nape and edges or not leaving them exposed and combing and/or brushing them. I believe this is part of the problem that exist with the wrapping technique.


 

THANK YOU FOR RESPONDING AMWCAH!
I HOPE OTHER MEMBERS WILL CHIME IN, TOO!

i also thank you for pointing out that it was mentioned here....either i read it but didn't digest what it meant or the concept got lost somewhere in the 29 pages of this thread! lol!

i had been using a brush, but since i've noticed some breakage (yes, even the already delicate edges and nape parts were in the sink), i started using only a comb.

but the part about leaving the hair over the nape and edges.....nope, that only happens in the front where my bangs are, that's where my hair overlaps....is that ok or am i damaging another weak area?

btw, if the edges and nape ARE NOT supposed to be covered with the wrapped hair (and i don't understand if it is or isn't), wouldn't not covering those areas result in a "conehead" type of effect?

i've never had one professionally done because this concept has not arrived to italy yet...  

i'm so baffled about this wrapping thing (that i just now am starting to "digest"), that i don't think i'm even gonna do it tonight...i'll just leave it all out until i understand this better.


----------



## panamoni (Feb 9, 2010)

Grow,

First, Thanks for the encouragement and love.  We must stay consistent so we can see progress.  Make sure you take pictures.  Sometimes I think there's a mental block stopping me from doing my nightly ritual....so I need to banish that right now.

Yes, wrapping can definitely affect the nape and edges.  That's why it's recommended that people who wrap alternate sides each night.  Also, don't allow the knot from the scarf to be tight on the nape.  Also, some have recommended doing the crosswrap.  

Since I've started bunning, I don't need to wrap in the traditional sense anymore, so I kind of leave my hair hanging down inside of the scarf.  There's also something called the Snood or something that helps this.  

Do a search on "how wearing hair at night" or something like that.  A lot of people have satin pillowcases and don't wrap anymore at all, and I've read about the "burrito wrap".  Many have given up the traditional wrap for other methods that allow the hair to stay straight.

Changing the way you wrap is essention for this challenge if you're doing it in a way that might harm you.  Did you complete a committment statement (copy and paste from the 1st post in this thread)?  

OK!  HHG!  Hopefully tomorrow, I'll be checking in about how discipline I was tonight...



grow said:


> *LADIES, I JUST READ SOMWHERE WHERE SOMEONE SAID THAT WRAPPING AT NIGHT COULD RUIN NAPE AND EDGES*
> 
> *HAS ANYONE ELSE HEARD OF THAT??!*
> 
> ...


----------



## grow (Feb 9, 2010)

panamoni said:


> Grow,
> 
> First, Thanks for the encouragement and love. We must stay consistent so we can see progress. Make sure you take pictures. Sometimes I think there's a mental block stopping me from doing my nightly ritual....so I need to banish that right now.
> 
> ...


 
no, thank YOU, PANAMONI for starting this thread! i might never have even given a thought to this "problem", much less been on the road for a solution without it!

i've done the search and started reading alot...i even tried the crosswrap, tho i don't think it's right for me who wants to keep a straight look  ...i can work well if i'm just doing a pc, though...

i've never heard of a "burito wrap"! sounds yummy and interesting...thanks for the heads up....i will look that up, too!

but what you wrote about those who have given up the traditional wrap but still maintain straight hair absolutely baffles meerplexed....how can that be done?  hopefully others will chime in with their experience, as well!

i don't remember if i did the committment statement, but am going to check that out, too!

THANK YOU FOR ALL OF YOUR HELP!!!

AND I AM SOOOOO GLAD TO KNOW YOU ARE BACK IN THE SWING OF THINGS!!! 
i'm looking forward to reading your check in and those of all our lhcf sistas!!!

HHG LADIES!!!


----------



## grow (Feb 9, 2010)

Panamoni, hun i noticed you are in the MEGATEK CHALLENGE!

i just got some of that today.

is that alright for our edges and nape?

THANKS ALOT!!!


----------



## camilla (Feb 9, 2010)

i have wrapped for years i am bsl and so do these ladies

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaJWzDeNRw4 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftLyj29Gb8M

AND

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4L41HHj4gro


i pay special ATTENTION to my nape and edges and *over moisturize* just the very front and back befor wrapping

Do not tie the scarf to tight I tie scarf or net then bonnet OR satin/silk pillowcase


----------



## camilla (Feb 9, 2010)

grow said:


> Panamoni, hun i noticed you are in the MEGATEK CHALLENGE!
> 
> i just got some of that today.
> 
> ...


 

i use to use it on mine ran out thoughmost people concentrate on their scalp since it is a strong protien and lightly massage in i dilute mine with water so i can use a color applicator bottle to get to my scalp i am wearin a net weave for the weave challenge HTH


----------



## grow (Feb 10, 2010)

camilla said:


> i have wrapped for years i am bsl and so do these ladies
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaJWzDeNRw4
> 
> ...


 
THANK YOU, CAMILLA!!! :littleang

*WHERE HAS THE THANKS ICON AT THE BOTTOM OF POSTS DISAPPEARED TO?! ANYBODY ELSE NOTICE THAT IT'S NOW GONE?!*


----------



## grow (Feb 10, 2010)

camilla said:


> i use to use it on mine ran out thoughmost people concentrate on their scalp since it is a strong protien and lightly massage in i dilute mine with water so i can use a color applicator bottle to get to my scalp i am wearin a net weave for the weave challenge HTH


 

CAMILLA, YOU ARE A DOLL!!! i read where some lady was saying it broke her hair off, so your suggestion to DILUTE MEGA TEK, is a great help to many!

THANK YOU!!!:littleang


----------



## CherieMarie (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, I had a SETBACK in my nape 

I had been wearing box braids for about 2 weeks now, and during this time my nape felt a bit wierd, so I have been making sure i moisturized the area 2x a day. I also made sure when i braided it, it wasn't tight at all.....

Well...

I just so happen to grab a mirror and look back there and  my nape has bald spots  at the very very bottom (thank goodness) from left to right.

I took the last row of braids out, gave my self little twists on the hair that is left and now im going to just use castor oil only on the area. The hair that is left is still strong so maybe I will just cornrow it and keep applying my JBCO??

at least only the bottom row of braids were affected


----------



## panamoni (Feb 10, 2010)

grow said:


> Panamoni, hun i noticed you are in the MEGATEK CHALLENGE!
> 
> i just got some of that today.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's definitely ok for our nape and edges (if you're not too sensitive to protein -- my hair likes protein).  I put the Megatek in a color applicator bottle, and part and apply to my entire scalp approx. 3 times a week.  I massage JBCO on my nape and edges more often (goal is nightly, but I do what I can).  My plan is to add peppermint oil and maybe rosemary to the JBCO.  




CherieMarie said:


> Well, I had a SETBACK in my nape
> 
> I had been wearing box braids for about 2 weeks now, and during this time my nape felt a bit wierd, so I have been making sure i moisturized the area 2x a day. I also made sure when i braided it, it wasn't tight at all.....
> 
> ...


 
I'm so sorry to hear about your setback.  Not sure if the strands are thinner/ weaker or if the short hairs can't take the pressure.  The same thing happened to me after my last relaxer in January even though I had my stylist do the nape area last.  So, my goal is to take babying my nape to a new level, and for the next year, not relax that area at all.  Let's keep at it.  I hope you can bounce back and not give up.


----------



## CherieMarie (Feb 11, 2010)

panamoni said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your setback.* Not sure if the strands are thinner/ weaker or if the short hairs can't take the pressure*. The same thing happened to me after my last relaxer in January even though I had my stylist do the nape area last. So, my goal is to take babying my nape to a new level, and for the next year, not relax that area at all. Let's keep at it. I hope you can bounce back and not give up.


 

Thats probably what it is. Its funny because before I started my HHJ I wore braids for 14 years straight with no problem. Now that I am taking  better care of my hair it seems like i cant do individuals now...erplexed

Oh well, I think it might be better to take them out. Lord knows I don't want bald spots throughout my head.


----------



## grow (Feb 11, 2010)

CherieMarie said:


> Thats probably what it is. Its funny because before I started my HHJ I wore braids for 14 years straight with no problem. Now that I am taking better care of my hair it seems like i cant do individuals now...erplexed
> 
> Oh well, I think it might be better to take them out. Lord knows I don't want bald spots throughout my head.


 

Hi CherieMarie! i'm sad to hear of this setback, too.

i think what you will find if you stay consistent with the jbco, is that those damaged areas will heal.
i, too, am learning to really baby and pamper those delicate patches and i monitor them daily.
i also massage my scalp in those areas to help the circulation of oxygen to them.
i hope you see healing with your continued practice (and patience) soon!


----------



## amwcah (Feb 13, 2010)

Babying my nape and edges right now with conditioner and CO.


----------



## grow (Feb 14, 2010)

just put the overnight jbco treatment on and will wash it out tomorrow cuz it's also with my dc.
then during the week, i'll continue lighter applications of jbco regularly.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 16, 2010)

These are my edges.....

I'm massaging nightly with Jamaican Black Castor Oil because of the positive results that Kami11213 got within 7 months.

http://public.fotki.com/kami11213/nov-update/edges.html


----------



## panamoni (Feb 17, 2010)

^^^^^^^^ You're right, I meant to add Kami as an inspiration to the first thread.  Anyway, Thanks for posting a pic!

I'm massaging with JBCO nightly also.  I was sick for a few days so couldn't do anything, but I'm back.


----------



## amwcah (Feb 17, 2010)

I added some Rosemary Oil to my CO.  Massaging with it now.


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Feb 17, 2010)

Ladies I see such great progress in ur pictures...I've have seriously been slacking but I plan to get back in gear and hit this challenge with full force...hopefully I get a pass lol 

Sorry I have been slacking....


----------



## grow (Feb 18, 2010)

amwcah said:


> I added some Rosemary Oil to my CO. Massaging with it now.


 
hi Amwcah!

could you please tell us where you found the rosemary oil?

thanks!


----------



## amwcah (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Grow!  I purchase the rosemary oil from a local Vitamin World store in the mall. It was a 1 oz bottle for $6 and some change.  

They had a few other oils as well, such as peppermint, jojoba, and lavender oil to name a few.  They had larger bottles as well, but the 1 oz is good enough for me because a little goes a long way.


----------



## alshepp635 (Feb 18, 2010)

I have not been faithfully posting but I have been massaging my scalp, edges, and nape with my Softee growth oil at least 2-3 times weekly.  I going to step it up and massage nightly with my oil mixture.


----------



## naturalmilly (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi ladies! I think this is a great thread/challenge. I have been on a megatek nape area journey for about 5 weeks now. I just wanted to post my starting picture (without any megatek applied ) and my 2nd-4th week pictures.


----------



## panamoni (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for posting starting pics Naturalmilly!
Good luck on your journey!


----------



## amwcah (Feb 19, 2010)

Massaging...


----------



## pringe (Feb 20, 2010)

well im finally checking back in. This past week I just got back into this challenge. IDK I totally fell off of it and convinced myself back in dec that i didn't need it. Yeah right! I got a look of myself close up in the mirror and inspected my edges, Lawd, I almost went crazy from looking at them horrible!!

Im so embarrassed but i'm gonna post the pics up here so u guys can see what is going on. So i'm starting over. Will be oiling with castor oil, olive oil or coconut oil every day for 5 minutes, either morning or night. Will be babying edges and trying not to pull so hard when pulling twists or braids up. 

smh @ myself. I let it get this far when it should've been better by now. I'm so upset at myself.


----------



## Zedster (Feb 21, 2010)

I think I'll join this challenge if it's not too late.

Commitment Statement:
“I will apply __Castor oil__ to my edges and massage my scalp for __at least 5 minutes__ nightly. I will __wear a satin scarf/doo rag to bed to protect__ my nape/edges and will __do low manipulation styles (like twists) and keep my hair covered during the day.”

My starting pic:


----------



## panamoni (Feb 22, 2010)

Zedster, I've added you!

Pringe, Thanks for posting pics!  It's a real motivator.  I'm embarrassed by my pics, but I'm determined to see some improvement.  

I added a few drops of peppermint oil to my JBCO for my nape/edge massages.  I'm doing every night or every other night.


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 22, 2010)

Ladies I just wanted to share something that I read recently which appears to make sense.

For the ladies trying to grow back your delicate edges it may actually be more favorable to "hold off" on the massages and instead adopt the technique of pressing your Castor oil or other growth aid into the scalp with "gentle" pressure.  The rationale for this is that if your have young immature hairs growing in this area you may actually be pulling them out from their immature follicles which are recovering thereby defeating the purpose of the massage.

Instead what I do now is dab the tips of my fingers into some JCBO mixture in a small dish and press this along my temples and edges lightly repeating this for a few minutes. 

I am also stepping up my protein and moisture treatments on my edges so that what ever growth I am getting along my edges is being strengthened and retained.

I have VERY BAD edges so have a very long way to go, hence why I am being very gentle with mine.  I started this after I realized that when I was gently combing an detangling my edges that immature baby hairs would often be left in the comb. 

HTH's


----------



## pringe (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks panamoni. I'm embarrassed by mine but gotta suck it up. No way to move forward if i keep focusing on what it is now. gotta push ahead. Happy growing everyone!


Forgot to say: This week I've been pretty good so far. I've been massaging  JBCO onto my temples and nape for a min of 5 min. I think I used Olive oil earlier in the week as well.

I have a question. does anyone know how long it will be before you see any type of results from the massaging? or is this an area where you will have really slow progress?


----------



## kroeskop (Feb 24, 2010)

I committ to:
I will apply JBCO and to my edges and massage my scalp for 5 minutes nightly.  I will moisturize it in the morning. I will not braid my edges at all ( the rest of my hair is in braids) I will post a picture after this weekend when I take these braids out.


----------



## panamoni (Mar 1, 2010)

Pringe, I can totally relate to being embarrassed by the pics.  Mine are horrendous, and I cringed every time I opened this thread and had to scroll by them, but I'lm also going to keep focused on the progress.

With regard to the question about length of time for seeing progress, if you click on the first post of this thread, you'll see links at the bottom to several ladies who have made progress and read about their journeys.  


As for me, I'm still going with MT and JBCO w/ peppermint oil just about every other night.


----------



## kroeskop (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah I see a ray of light....I felt some thicker  fuzzies today :0 where there was none before!!!! I nearly cried because i thoughed I might have caused permanent damage from all the hair pulling!!! NEVER, EVA AGAIN will I braid my EDGES...you hear me!!! LOL....Happy edge growth y'all!!! and offcourse a heap load of patience - deep sigh


----------



## pringe (Mar 2, 2010)

ok kroeskop so I'm not going crazy! I swear, all this massaging and JBCO i swear my edges feel al il more unkept that usual! It feels more "fuzzy" at my edges. Like it just needs to be brushed but I REFUSE to use a brush anymore! I just wanna promote the growth like i know i can!


----------



## Zedster (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm checking in to say I've been trying to massage nightly, though there are days when 
I get home from work, change, and plop into bed. I'm using Castor oil, though I sometimes add Rosemary EO.


----------



## Quty_Bug (Mar 8, 2010)

Is it to late to join? My focus is on my edges, but I'll be working on my nape as well.  

Commitment Statement:
“I will apply __Castor oil and Peppermint oil__ to my edges and massage my scalp for __at least 5 minutes__ nightly. I will __wear a satin scarf to bed to protect__ my nape/edges and will __do low manipulation styles.”

Sorry for the huge photos...


----------



## panamoni (Mar 10, 2010)

Nope, not too late.  I added you!!

HHG!


----------



## amwcah (Mar 15, 2010)

PostivelyRadiant said:


> Ladies I just wanted to share something that I read recently which appears to make sense.
> 
> For the ladies trying to grow back your delicate edges it may actually be more favorable to *"hold off" on the massages and instead adopt the technique of pressing your Castor oil or other growth aid into the scalp with "gentle" pressure.* The rationale for this is that if your have young immature hairs growing in this area you may actually be *pulling them out from their immature follicles* which are recovering thereby defeating the purpose of the massage.
> 
> ...


 
I was wondering about this because I would see little hairs on my finger tips.  So, I have just been dabbing at my edges and cowashing my nape daily to every other day.


----------



## amwcah (Mar 15, 2010)

Its time to post pics, huh?  I'll be back.

My original pics are on page 6.  Sorry, but I don't have the skills to do comparison pics.

I don't see much progress.  Also, the hair in the nape continued to fall and went bald, so the nape has grown considerably.


----------



## panamoni (Mar 15, 2010)

It is that time to post progress pics.  I'll post mine around the first week of April, but it's time to start now if anyone's ready.  Even 1/4 inch is progress!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 15, 2010)

amwcha

I have been doing this for about 1 month now and I can definately notice the difference.

I have been using my MT & JBCO Mixtures respectively about 3x week and gently pressing in at the temples and gently appying pressure but NOT massaging.  I also DO NOT comb or brush this area unless sopping wet with a really slippy condish and then I gently tease any tangles away VERY GENTLY.

I do not know why this did not occur to me before given that it is so obvious.  Hair loss at the edges I belive is due to the shrinking of the follicles after much trauma and abuse and folliculitis (sp) as such any hairs that start sprouting will initially be very fine and vulnerable so therefore need to be handled like silk.  This means NO relaxing or Flat Ironing, rollersetting or slicking back your edges or weaving or braiding or anything else that puts stress on an already stressed and recovering area.

These days I am miss fuzzy edges but I don't care bc I see (slow) but steady progress.  Spots that were completely "clean" bald now have some light "fuzz" and "stubble".  I seriously advise ladies whom haven't done so with weak edges to try MT.  I do not know how it works but I do believe MT somehow strengthens any new growth you get in this area so that it can survive, mature and grow. Be mindful however that you should NOT use the MT neat and should heavily dilute it in a 4:1 or 5:1 ratio.  I also add essential oils and EMU oil to my MT mix.  Be mindful however that if you choose this route that you will need to be on top of your moisturisation. 

I also believe its important to keep this area clean so co-washing and constant moisture is not a bad idea as the follicles are vulnerable so you do not want any scalp infections/ dermatitis etc which could affect these follicles at all.  I am thinking now of maybe doing co-washes on just my edges every other day......:scratchch....

ETA:  I am also thinking up new ways of protecting my hair at night as I am sure my scarf cannot be helping my edges no matter how gentle I am.  Its all friction at the end of the day...  Suggestions greatly welcome here.  One idea I had was to bun and baggie my bun at night and then sleep on silk pillowcases.  I have already bought a whole load of silk, satin and velour cushions for lounging around my house bc as much as I love my sofa, I am sure the material its made from does not love my hair.


----------



## panamoni (Mar 19, 2010)

I was wondering what you ladies think - I'm going to get a weave and I was wondering if I should leave my nape out or braid it up and include it in the weave?  I want to do whatever is most protective for my nape. 
Thanks


----------



## dimechiq (Mar 20, 2010)

Checking in I've been

- Groganics Ice Oil on temples and nape. Forget nape sometimes. Not consistent. Will b.
- special attn to nape for moisturizing
- low manip

Not sure about nape but edges are growing. But growing thin. So fall out must be still happening. 1 down 1 more to go.


----------



## dimechiq (Mar 20, 2010)

panamoni 
I would protein and moisterize condition it, then put a good moisterizer on it and braid it up. It needs to be able to resist the friction from the weave. Well I guess it depend on how the weave will be. I wouldn't put weave in that area u don't want anthing pulling on it.


----------



## pringe (Mar 24, 2010)

still here, still hanging in there. Have been applying different oils in the am and at night for the 5 minute massage/press. Still getting the hang of pressing. Still trying to be gentle! i'm not sure if i see too much growth but I keep reminding myself that this hair loss has been over YEARS!. It's gonna take a while to see any progress so I'll keep with it!


----------



## djkforeal (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi ladies,
Checking in again, I plan on doing a length check next weekend cause I want to straighten my hair for Easter.  I mixed JBCO and Emu Oil together in my applicator bottle and applied to my scalp and I could immediately feel the benefits of the Emu Oil applied almost directly to my scalp instead of a small amount mixed into my MN mix.  I am going to have to make another batch of my MN and MegaTek mix because the peppermint oil is too strong for me.  I will leave the peppermint oil out since I am already getting that from my profectiv growth renew.  I also recently purchased a Ting Ting 4 speed head massager and I like it a lot.  I purchased it on amazon.com and it saves me from putting my fingers in my head and possibly rubbing any small hairs out. I just place it on my scalp where I want it to massage and turn it on and let it do it's thing.  You can adjust the speed settings to the intensity you want and you only need a 5 min. session!
My nape and edges regimen is pretty much the same, I am braiding them up for the braid challenge and still able to get to my area's that need the most help due to my alopecia.  I will be back to update with some pics next time. HHG


----------



## panamoni (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I decided not to get a relaxer or straighten right now since I'm getting the sew-in, so it will be hard to see my progress in the nape area.  Now that I think of it, I really wasn't planning on relaxing that area all year anyway, so, I'll still try to take some pics of the area, but not sure how clear they'll be.  Tonight, I'm getting my sew in.  

I'm going to leave the back and the front out so that I can still remain on my nape and edge care regimin.  I've been using my mixture of JBCO and peppermint oil (just a little) in those areas a few days a week (goal is nightly).


----------



## amwcah (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm feeling really frustrated with my nape area.  I hope that my bald nape won't be a recurrent problem for me.  I'm relaxing this week and I most definitely will put vaseline on my nape and edges.


----------



## panamoni (Apr 2, 2010)

You might want to consider not relaxing that area at all.  That's what I'm going to do this year.  My nape area was growing in, and then in January when I got a relaxer, there was a bald spot in the area that had been growing in.


----------



## amwcah (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh, yeah!  I'm not relaxing it.  I'm going to saturate it in vaseline to prevent the relaxer processing it at all just in case some does get in that area.

I experienced the same thing as you.  My nape was growing in and I relaxed.  Then, it went bald.


----------



## djkforeal (Apr 5, 2010)

Checking in again,
Well I have to say that I am glad that I am in this challenge but I am not so happy with my progress thus far. I take a lot of pics on my cell phone and I study each picture so that I can see my head up close, well the current pictures are confusing me and I wonder where those few hairs went that I saw a couple of months ago. Maybe I am being too critical and am expecting too much but I know that something in my regimen is not working out well for my nape and edges. I am thinking that it is the full lace wigs, but only because I only started using them like 5 months ago and I don't know what to expect. I don't apply the glue or tape to my edges but I get so close to them that the adhesive can't help but touch them, also to make sure I don't take any hair out when I am removing my wig I spray tons of alcohol on my edges to get all of the adhesive out. I think the alcohol is very drying to my edges and has made them thin, I am somewhat pleased but I know I need the whole year to work on my nape and edges because they have been suffering for a long time. I don't know if this is the right challenge for me because my hairline was fine before I started and is still pretty good, but I need to work on the whole right side of my head! I will push on and again I am cutting out the MegaTek and MN and just keeping it simple and apply lavendar black castor oil and emu oil and I am going to buy some profectiv growth oil to mix in an applicator bottle and apply to my nape, edges and scalp. I think I have reach APL but I don't feel comfortable claiming it because I really want to trim my hair and cut it all the same length, but then again I am inclined to wait a little longer. So I will attach a couple of pics but I wish they were more inspiring. Don't give up ladies...HHG!
1)Right front edge and temple
2)Right back nape, my skin is irritated there from lace adhesive, and I have my profectiv on my scalp so it looks shiny! Also my edges are pressed so they are very straight and I already have very fine hair...
3)My growth progress April 2010, I don't know if there is much difference from my avatar pic, maybe an inch?


----------



## Zedster (Apr 11, 2010)

Looking at my hair, I don't think there's any damage/room for growth on my edges, so I'm stepping down from this challenge. Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Apr 15, 2010)

I've been moisturizing my nape often. And I've been massaging it during my wash regimen.  Also, I've haven't applied relaxer to it at all this year. It doesn't look like it's made much of any progress but I'm sure its better off.


----------



## panamoni (Apr 16, 2010)

I got the sew-in put in.  I left the hair at my nape out.  I keep it cornrowed and I moisturize that airea daily, then apply my JBCO/Peppemint oil mix.


----------



## mscocoface (Apr 16, 2010)

I am just baffled.  I am another one checking in again.

It seems that the only style my temples like are flat twists.  Anything else and they just dissolve.  They were doing just great this past year and then POOF as soon as I started doing single strand twists or putting my hair back in a style.

I am going to keep the flat twist style in my head the rest of the year if I can manage that.  I will continue with my oils and other items, but it is frustrating.

I just wish I could figure out why my temples are soo weak.  The hair is growing but it breaks as soon as I start doing other styles.


----------



## panamoni (Apr 16, 2010)

It would suck if you left it in that style for a long time, had growth, and then decided to do a different style and it still breaks off.  

Maybe use something to coat/thicken the strands...someone mentioned some of the Ayurvedic practices...


----------



## I *Am* Not* My* Hair (Apr 16, 2010)

I love this challenge.... I'm hiding my hair until June but I have been giving full attention to my edges which for 8 years have been a hot pathetic mess.  Being addicted to weaves killed my edges.  So it's been a year of JBCO, Megatek and just recently added the essential oils.  

The progress has been steady and every month I see hair sprouting in places that were once bald.  So Ladies stay encouraged... I will be posting my success story in June.  Consistency is key!  It has been just like brushing my teeth, I don't leave home with feeding my edges. 

I now realize years of abuse destroyed my edges so I should be patient enough to allow them the same amount of time to restore themselves!!!!


----------



## grow (Apr 17, 2010)

i am SOOOOO happy and excited!

the jbco is helping my edges! yes, they are starting to fill in!

*PositivelyRadiant,* i've been sleeping with a baggied bonnet for like a month now.

i really beleive it's helped, also because i roll the edges (the elastic part) of the plastic cap up and around the ruffle like edges of the bonnet.

i started doing this originally because i didn't want that elastic to give me a headache, but i think it's also just less tension on that area.

i've been applying jbco and essential oils (mixed together) around my edges, although to be honest, sometimes i've only done it once in a week.

now i'm going to try to be more consistent with those applications because i'm sure they are helping these edges to start peeking out around my face!


----------



## grow (May 3, 2010)

how is everybody doing in this lately? 

i think next month we're at an important point for this challenge.....any recent progress reports?


----------



## Vintageglam (May 3, 2010)

grow said:


> i am SOOOOO happy and excited!
> 
> the jbco is helping my edges! yes, they are starting to fill in!
> 
> ...




So glad this is helping grow - I have been having the same exp!!!


----------



## Vintageglam (May 3, 2010)

A question for the ladies in this thread - have any of you ever considered any surgical measures for your edges???  

I have been babying my edges (albiet not consistently) now for about 4 years and whilst there has been progress it has been VERY slow.  Hence why I am now considering surgical alternatives....??? :scratchc


----------



## Nameless (May 3, 2010)

I'm not part of the challenge because my nape and edges have grown and thickened so much after doing the following:


cross wrapping my hair everynight with a silk/satin scarf. There are some good videos on YouTube.
making sure I don't tie my scarf too tightly. If you are worried about the scarf sliding off at night, place a bonnet on top of your scarf to secure it.
stretching my relaxers to every 13 weeks (no more, no less) and getting my nape and edges relaxed last.
*never* brushing my hair into a ponytail. When the new growth isn't that bad, I use my hands as the brush to smooth the hair into the pony. If there's growth, I put a thin headband on and put the relaxed hair into the ponytail like the pics below











If the new growth is that uncontrollable, instead of using a boar bristle brush, try using a baby bristle brush because it's not as harsh on your hair.
not putting gel and stuff on my nape and edges (or even my hair).
never forgetting to moisturise the nape and edges because it's so easy to do so. In order to remember, I moisturise my nape and edges first and then the length of my hair with a water based moisturiser and then lightly sealing with olive oil.
whenever I do a scalp massage, I don't include my edges. It may sound odd but I noticed that massaging the edges is a bit too much for the hairline and may pull out a few hairs if done constantly.
Basically, I mostly leave it alone!
I hope the tips listed above helps. Good luck


----------



## Vintageglam (May 3, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> *whenever I do a scalp massage, I don't include my edges. It may sound odd but I noticed that massaging the edges is a bit too much for the hairline and may pull out a few hairs if done constantly.*
> *Basically, I mostly leave it alone!*
> I hope the tips listed above helps. Good luck




ITA with the above Gabrielle !!!


----------



## panamoni (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the tips Gabrielle.  Leaving it alone takes less effort -- so maybe it will help people to keep up with their programs.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 20, 2010)

just thought i would post the following for inspiration, happy growing ladies !!!

http://www.roshini.net/journal/AAE/index.htm


----------



## hair4romheaven (May 29, 2010)

bump..............


----------



## amwcah (Jun 16, 2010)

My edges appear to be filling in, but THAT NAPE is another story.  I miss just being able to wear a high ponytail or a ponytail at all for that matter.  

My nape has grown some, but isn't not even an inch back there.


----------



## Mazza64 (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## grow (Jul 4, 2010)

thanks for bumping op!

we really need to keep up with this because these areas are the toughest of all!

i'm putting my jbco on regularly in these areas.

anyone else?


----------



## grow (Jul 17, 2010)

ok ladies, i must report THIS SUCCESS!!!

yah! my nape and hairline are actually filling in!!!

they are getting longer, too!

hubby and i just happened to come across some pics from about 4 months ago and i could not believe the difference.

i suppose i hadn't noticed in these 4 months mostly because the rest of my hair has grown out and seems so much longer, but it will always be that way. i don't expect my hairline and nape to be as long as the less damaged areas of my hair, but that they are growing is nothing short of a MIRACLE for me!

it's the consitency that i believe has helped. i don't let a day go by without applying my "first-aid" to those areas and i massage and tap faithfully, too.

come on ladies, let's do this! we can have long edges and long napes, too!!!!!!!!


----------



## panamoni (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats on the progress grow!! Your hair looks great.  

I'm still putting JBCO on my nape and edges regularly.  I try to keep my nape cornrowed 95% of the time so that I don't manipulate it.  I got my satin pillow cases a few months ago, so I don't put pressure on my nape and edges.  I didn't have my nape area relaxed during my last relaxer.  I think I have progress in my nape area, but I'm trying to keep it hidden for now.


----------



## hopeful (Jul 20, 2010)

amwcah said:


> I'm feeling really frustrated with my nape area.  I hope that my bald nape won't be a recurrent problem for me.  I'm relaxing this week and I most definitely will put vaseline on my nape and edges.





amwcah said:


> My edges appear to be filling in, but THAT NAPE is another story.  I miss just being able to wear a high ponytail or a ponytail at all for that matter.
> 
> My nape has grown some, but isn't not even an inch back there.



Hi Amwcah, hang in there.  I don't know your hair story, but I suffered from a broken nape for years.  As soon as it would get a little length, it would break off again.  I could never wear my hair up in the back and I still remember feeling sad and embarrassed about it.  Once I went natural, kept it saturated with moisturizers, butters, and oils, and kept it braided or twisted, it flourished. Turns out my nape hair is 4b and fine, extemely fragile, but when I baby it, it flourishes and grows just fine.  The rest of my hair is thicker and didn't need as much babying.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 20, 2010)

I must admit, I haven't been keeping up with my scalp massages, but I have been moisturizing/sealing and I haven't relaxed my napes since this challenge started.  I don't have stellar progress.  But nape area is getting a little longer.  Can't wait to see everyone's (myself included) progress in December!


----------



## amwcah (Jul 24, 2010)

hopeful said:


> Hi Amwcah, hang in there. I don't know your hair story, but I suffered from a broken nape for years. As soon as it would get a little length, it would break off again. I could never where my hair up in the back and I still remember feeling sad and embarrassed about it. Once I went natural, kept it saturated with moisturizers, butters, and oils, and kept it braided or twisted, it flourished. Turns out my nape hair is 4b and fine, extemely fragile, but when I baby it, it flourishes and grows just fine. The rest of my hair is thicker and didn't need as much babying.


 
Thank you for the encouragement Hopeful!  Your username fits you well.   

My nape has grown some.  It maybe an 1/2-3/4 inch in some parts.  Also, my edges are coming in nicely.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jul 24, 2010)

Please no one rag on my edges....theyre so bad.  But here is a pic of mine and Im working on them! Im using just JBCO but planning to incorporate mega-tek whenever it arrives.


----------



## grow (Jul 25, 2010)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> Please no one rag on my edges....theyre so bad.  But here is a pic of mine and Im working on them! Im using just JBCO but planning to incorporate mega-tek whenever it arrives.


 
well, you a certainly in the right place! i commend your choice of jbco and can confirm that if you stay consistent with its use, you will like your results! have you tried Nonie's recipie for the jbco with eo's added?
it works well, too!


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jul 25, 2010)

^^^^ Hey Grow! Where can I find that recipe of Nonie's?


----------



## grow (Jul 26, 2010)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> ^^^^ Hey Grow! Where can I find that recipe of Nonie's?


 
this linkhttp://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=385828 has the similar recipie (if not exact one) that Nonie used but i can't seem to find the exact post where she has before and after pictures.

Nonie is also in that link so you can check that out and/or pm her directly.

hth!


----------



## panamoni (Jul 26, 2010)

Just had my nape rebraided last night after taking the braid down to wash yesterday.  I know there's growth.  My nape hair is definitely a different type of texture than the rest of my hair.  Can't wait until December.


----------



## grow (Jul 27, 2010)

i LOVE your summer hair, too Panamoni!!!

how did you style that look?

it looks so bouncy!

very pretty!!!


----------



## pringe (Aug 1, 2010)

I haven't checked in a while but I did a pic the other day and to my surprise my edges really have begun to fill in! I started using Nioxin follicle booster a couple of months ago that I follow with a heavy oil to seal. I don't massage them in, i just apply it lightly and leave it alone. I think now I will begin using a oil mixture to massage my temple area but still not massage my edges. 

I saw a pic of 5 months ago and I def have growth so I feel positive and want to continue on that healthy journey. Also I no longer brush my edges, EVER. No brushes on my edges or nape Period.


----------



## amwcah (Oct 25, 2010)

How is everyone doing?

My nape has grown back to about an inch.  I'm do to relax in the next week.  I'm debating on whether or not I should relax this area.  Any suggestions?


----------



## pringe (Jan 2, 2011)

idk if anyone ever came back in to give their testimony but my edges are completely back in! Thank the Lord and u wonderful ladies! now right around my widow's peak is still a lil scanty but I thank God that i got growth again!!! God is good!


----------



## amwcah (Jan 2, 2011)

Great job Pringe!


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jan 2, 2011)

OMG I wish I could have found this challenge,will there be one for 2011?


----------

